# 100 miles in 5 hours challenge



## mattobrien (22 Apr 2014)

After the MAMIL averaging 20mph challenge / thread was achieved quickly, it was suggested by @totallyfixed that we ought to have a 100 miles averaging 20mph challenge instead.

I couldn't agree more and am going to set this as a goal for this year and next, if I get no where near it 

I wanted to put a call out for any others who are interested in a bit of a challenge, @Andrew_Culture @4F @Jon George plus all others who are less local to me

Obviously all are welcome for the challenge and perhaps we can use this thread as a means of posting progress and achievements (unlikely on my part, but you never know).

As for the rules, well I was thinking of the 100 miles ought to be achieved in a rolling 5 hours initially, so that we can account for a short stop or two along the way. Other than that, I can't really think of any, but am welcome to suggestions.

My first attempt, at which I will fail, but it will be a good benchmark for the season, is on Sunday at the IPEX sportive in Ipswich. I will post back with news of how slow I went and how much progress is required


----------



## 4F (22 Apr 2014)

For me my challenge this year is a distance based one (300 miles in 24 hours) with the hope of getting into the LEL in 2017. I have done a 100 mile (well 97 to be precise) at average of 18.2 mph and was blowing out of my arse trying to hang on the back of an Ipswich Triathalon peleton on my way to Hackney last year and realistically getting a 20 mph average over 100 is going to be a step too far for me. Good luck


----------



## Koga (22 Apr 2014)

Some challenge, I assume this is riding in a group. ps don't forget your (not so) new wheels they will help!


----------



## gavroche (22 Apr 2014)

100 miles in 5 hours! It took me 4.5 hours to do just 51 miles. so that's me out for good, even with the best goodwill in the world. Good luck to any MAMIL taking it on.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2014)

I know I do 100+ milers as a matter of course these days but there is no way I could manage it at that speed


----------



## PK99 (22 Apr 2014)

Just to give you a bit of motivation:

the age 80 100 mile TT record:

100 MileAge 80Ron E Hallam20114:33:53


----------



## MikeG (22 Apr 2014)

You did mean 6 hours, didn't you? 

I'll have a good go at a 6 hour target, riding solo. In fact, I'd be pretty confident of achieving that on a windless day. But 5 hours? No way Jose........


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> You did mean 6 hours, didn't you?
> 
> I'll have a good go at a 6 hour target, riding solo. In fact, I'd be pretty confident of achieving that on a windless day. But 5 hours? No way Jose........




He means 5 hours. As inspired by the 20 miles in 1 hour thread.


----------



## MikeG (22 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> He means 5 hours. As inspired by the 20 miles in 1 hour thread.


I know. I was being playful.....


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2014)

I think you should do it by these rules ...

5 hours overall, including any stops
Solo, so no wheelsucking (no drafting behind vehicles either)
Start and finish in same location so you can't use a tailwind to boost your speed for 100 miles!


It is one of my long-term goals. I did the Manchester 100 (just) sub 6 hours a few times when I wasn't really fit, and about 80% solo, having been dropped by everyone else I was with! I did it in 5 h 45 m when I was quite fit, but I was holding myself back for a mate who was tired from overtraining and doing the first 55 miles with his rear brake rubbing!

PS Before going for the challenge as stated above, maybe a more relaxed version first ...?

5 hours rolling time, up to (say) 1 hour for breaks, so sub-6 hours overall
Drafting other riders permitted
Still 'out and back ' though. There is no challenge in being blown along by a gale-force tailwind for 100 miles!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2014)

Oh, and an even easier challenge - first do a metric century pro rata, so in 3 h 44 m with stops, or 3 h 6 m non-stop?


----------



## Stephen C (22 Apr 2014)

I like this idea, I almost certainly won't be able to do it, but might be fun trying, the Cambridge Busway springs to mind... I also live near the Suffolk boarder (nr Haverhill) so if there is a Suffolk "cheaters" attempt going, I'm keen to come across, not that I might be any help!


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2014)

I did it years ago so can I count that one, knackered knee means it will not happen again. Also did a 100 off road in 7 hours in the rain, that was hard.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> I did it years ago so can I count that one, knackered knee means it will not happen again. Also did a 100 off road in 7 hours in the rain, that was hard.


Assuming that the offroad ride was on difficult terrain, that is very good going! The longest offroad rides that I have done were about 55 very tough miles and those rides were were way harder than the handful of very hilly 140 mile road rides that I have done.


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Apr 2014)

This would be an awesome challenge that I've had on my radar for a while.

I agree largely with Colin that it should start and finish at the same location and be solo. I'm not too bothered about his 3rd stipulation about no stops as it would still be an outstanding achievement anyway. I don't stop anyway so makes no difference to me. 

I've recently done a metric century at 20 mph although can't paste link from ipad 

In the interests of motivation and progress perhaps we could post links to shorter distances leading up to the magic 100 mile while maintaining the 20 mph average?


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2014)

Quite a few of us from here did it in 5 and a quarter hours about 20 months ago, despite saying slow down. Manchester 100. I unfortunately will not be attempting it till I get a fix. The thought of 5 hours on a bike is not appealing at the minute (or the week after).


----------



## Jon George (22 Apr 2014)

Okay, some time in the next few weeks I'll have a go at completing 40 miles in under two hours. If this doesn't kill me I'll up the distance. This particular MAMIL has been motivated.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2014)

It is highly unlikely that I would ever be able to achieve an average of 20 mph on the hilly routes that I ride round here. At one time, I was averaging 16-17 mph but these days it is more like 10-12 mph. Maybe I could get back to 16-17, 18 even, but 20 would have to be on flatter terrain.

I could take my bike out Garforth/Selby way and do loops making up a century? The potential problem out there is the wind - there is nothing in the way to stop any wind whipping across the open fields. On a good day though ...


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Assuming that the offroad ride was on difficult terrain, that is very good going! The longest offroad rides that I have done were about 55 very tough miles and those rides were were way harder than the handful of very hilly 140 mile road rides that I have done.


It was tough, this was a Lincolnshire Police fitness test, my son and I were invited to join in, there were only 8 in total who attempted it. The route was interesting taking in footpaths across plowed fields etc. for a lot of the way.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (22 Apr 2014)

The Ride London 100 is in my sights . Trainings going well but it seems a bit of a dream at the moment .


----------



## mattobrien (22 Apr 2014)

Sorry just returned to the thread now.

I very much like @ColinJ's rule of starting and stopping at the same point.

Initially I was thinking of the softer version i.e. ride with others and also have breaks.

As for progress, I reckon I am about half way there but will know more after the 100 at the weekend.

@Andrew_Culture and I managed a 100 back in Sep-12 averaging 18.4 mph and I did another 100 last year at 18.9mph - on the latter I went too fast to begin with and ran out of steam in the second half. The latter ride had an overall time of 05:22:16 rolling over 101.3 miles and a total elapsed time of 05:49:48, so a touch under half an hour of breaks.

I am getting slowly getting quicker and managed a 50 on Friday at a 20mph average (according to Garmin connect, Strava said 19.9mph - I am taking the higher figure ) and I also set a new ave PB of 21.2mph yesterday, over a 21.5 mile loop I regularly ride.

I have now got to figure out how to sustain the speed for roughly twice the distance. Riding with others would help a lot and I guess getting quicker over the short stuff ought to help going further at a little slower pace.

I will post my time for the IPEX ride on Sunday and we can judge how I get on for a first attempt. Realistically, I would be delighted with anything over 19mph ave. I will try to ride it alone and avoid any wheel hugging, but I may get too tempted by a little help during the latter stages.

As you may be able to tell by my profile, I reside in Suffolk, so no hilly routes for us, unless we travel a long way - helps with the attempt.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Apr 2014)

Good challenge.

So mny factors that can affect it though, but so long as you are prepared to overlook them then it's something to strive for.

Why not do it in a group with the Norwich posse and then work backwards, i.e. do it first in a group then on your own. The stronger ones pull a bit faster than the slower ones, but overall the group achieves it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Apr 2014)

I like the sound of this! I have a 57 mile loop I'll do solo in 3 hours with a bit left in the tank. I'm going to have a look at how I can get this up to a century and maybe target this for the summer.


----------



## Fasta Asloth (22 Apr 2014)

Pursuit bike in the velodrome here I come...flat and no wind, might be a tad boring though...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Apr 2014)

4F said:


> For me my challenge this year is a distance based one (300 miles in 24 hours) with the hope of getting into the LEL in 2017. I have done a 100 mile (well 97 to be precise) at average of 18.2 mph and was blowing out of my arse trying to hang on the back of an Ipswich Triathalon peleton on my way to Hackney last year and realistically getting a 20 mph average over 100 is going to be a step too far for me. Good luck



I haven't read the rest of this thread, but dear god I won't be going that fast on the way to Hackney this year


----------



## MikeG (22 Apr 2014)

mattobrien said:


> .....As you may be able to tell by my profile, I reside in Suffolk, so no hilly routes for us, unless we travel a long way - helps with the attempt.



That's a very different part of Suffolk from me, then. We've got plenty of hills around here, near Sudbury.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It is highly unlikely that I would ever be able to achieve an average of 20 mph on the hilly routes that I ride round here. At one time, I was averaging 16-17 mph but these days it is more like 10-12 mph. Maybe I could get back to 16-17, 18 even, but 20 would have to be on flatter terrain.
> 
> I could take my bike out Garforth/Selby way and do loops making up a century? The potential problem out there is the wind - there is nothing in the way to stop any wind whipping across the open fields. On a good day though ...



Come to Suffolk, you'll be a rocket! Unless there are Suffolk training hills about (headwinds).


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Apr 2014)

Think I had better keep quiet about how long it took dr_pink on a blistering hot day in the Lake District to do 100 miles.............


----------



## 400bhp (22 Apr 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Think I had better keep quiet about how long it took dr_pink on a blistering hot day in the Lake District to do 100 miles.............



No, don't.

It's all relative.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> That's a very different part of Suffolk from me, then. We've got plenty of hills around here, near Sudbury.



Yes. Yes you have.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Apr 2014)

You know what, yeah, screw it why not. It's about time my pedalling got a kick up the ring with a winkle-picker. 

First objective is to match @Jon George though - mercy mercy!


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Apr 2014)

400bhp said:


> No, don't.
> 
> It's all relative.


Very good. [assuming the pun was intentional].


----------



## mattobrien (23 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> That's a very different part of Suffolk from me, then. We've got plenty of hills around here, near Sudbury.


I don't think there are any categorised climbs in suffolk, so while we have mounds, I will stand by the assertion we have no hills.

I will concede that your direction is more rolling that east suffolk, which is positively flat. We might average 30 feet of ascent per mile if we are lucky.

Personally, I think while getting up a hill can be hard work, you at least get a rest on the way down. There isn't much in the way of free wheeling in suffolk, well not for any distance, so it is kind of constant pedalling. You see I am getting my excuses in early now...


----------



## MikeG (23 Apr 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I don't think there are any categorised climbs in suffolk, so while we have mounds, I will stand by the assertion we have no hills.........I will concede that your direction is more rolling that east suffolk, which is positively flat. We might average 30 feet of ascent per mile if we are lucky.........


[derail] This is typical, rather than anything special: a short ride around Bures and locale. Into and out of the Stour and Colne valleys produces plenty of climbing. [/derail]


----------



## Norry1 (23 Apr 2014)

I managed this during last year's RideLondon - however that was riding in groups much of the time and with no need to stop at junctions etc. I can't imagine I could do it solo (other than on a TT bike).


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2014)

A good challenge but not one I'll be doing any time soon. Like @ianrauk I ride a few hundred milers and I'm comfortable riding a 100 solo in under 6 hours but under 5 is just that little bit too quick.


----------



## 4F (23 Apr 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Personally, I think while getting up a hill can be hard work, you at least get a rest on the way down. There isn't much in the way of free wheeling in suffolk, well not for any distance,



MTFU and get rid of the gears, none of this free wheeling nonsense


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Apr 2014)

Considering I posted this challenge on the other thread as a bit of a joke, I'm amazed that some of you are taking up the challenge, it's a very difficult one that few will ever achieve. There is of course a more difficult one should this prove to be too easy , 240 miles in 12 hours. The benchmark in distance riding. Any takers?


----------



## 4F (23 Apr 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> , 240 miles in 12 hours. The benchmark in distance riding. Any takers?



12 hours  I have done that distance in 16 hours and 3 mins riding time, I don't think I could shave 4 hours off that...


----------



## Jon George (23 Apr 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> First objective is to match @Jon George though - mercy mercy!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Apr 2014)

Right then, let's get started tomorrow....


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Apr 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/119963886

That's the furthest/longest I've ridden at >20mph.

I recall weather conditions were very good, although terrain not flat. 79th consecutive day riding as well averaging 50 miles. On No2 bike also.

OK still a long way short of 100m, but I reckon I could do it in perfect conditions and terrain, and perhaps a little rested.


----------



## mattobrien (23 Apr 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Considering I posted this challenge on the other thread as a bit of a joke, I'm amazed that some of you are taking up the challenge, it's a very difficult one that few will ever achieve. There is of course a more difficult one should this prove to be too easy , 240 miles in 12 hours. The benchmark in distance riding. Any takers?


None of us have test attempted, let alone achieved your previous challenge. Give us a chance before setting the next one


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Apr 2014)

mattobrien said:


> None of us have test attempted, let alone achieved your previous challenge. Give us a chance before setting the next one


Sudbury Hill Climb beginning of November? The only one I know of in Suffolk. It's a lot of fun, not very long, but a good little test, 70 secs or less of gurning.


----------



## Stephen C (23 Apr 2014)

Well, I managed 20.5mph this morning on my way to work, just got to work on maintaining it for a further 85 miles...


----------



## 400bhp (23 Apr 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Very good. [assuming the pun was intentional].


----------



## Sharky (23 Apr 2014)

Some of the times on the Road Record Association make some interesting reading.

http://www.rra.org.uk. - 100 miles in 3:11:11 !
But these are usually done in freak conditions and starting at the tops of hills.

I've done a few longish rides myself over the years, but they have all been all day affairs.
The one and only timed 100 mile TT I've ever finished (1968), did in 5hrs and 10 seconds - just missing the target 20mph! I've tried to better this, but always blow up at the 70 mile mark and retire.

Have every respect for the long distance time trialists. Some of the times/distances they achieve are incredible.

Keith


----------



## e-rider (23 Apr 2014)

mattobrien said:


> After the MAMIL averaging 20mph challenge / thread was achieved quickly, it was suggested by @totallyfixed that we ought to have a 100 miles averaging 20mph challenge instead.
> 
> I couldn't agree more and am going to set this as a goal for this year and next, if I get no where near it
> 
> ...


I have tried this challenge a number of times already and the best I have managed was 5:10 on two occasions - I think I've got it in me, but it doesn't want to come out!


----------



## tyred (23 Apr 2014)

What's the rush?


----------



## 50000tears (23 Apr 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> 79th consecutive day riding as well averaging 50 miles.



That is insane. I just did 90 miles in last 2 days and badly need a day off now. Guess I just need to MTFU and get out there some more!

If you don't mind me asking though, how many of those rides were solo or were you usually with others?


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Apr 2014)

50000tears said:


> That is insane. I just did 90 miles in last 2 days and badly need a day off now. Guess I just need to MTFU and get out there some more!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking though, how many of those rides were solo or were you usually with others?



All solo.

Today's ride was 121st straight day :- http://app.strava.com/activities/133338724
That top speed is BS as is max HR. Garmin connect has max speed as 43.8 or something so not sure what happened with strava.




I do like riding my bikes though


----------



## Jon George (23 Apr 2014)

Jon George said:


> Okay, some time in the next few weeks I'll have a go at completing 40 miles in under two hours. If this doesn't kill me I'll up the distance. This particular MAMIL has been motivated.


I have just done something silly ....
This morning, I got home earlier than expected from my part-time job and thought 'what the heck' and stuck the aero bars on the #1 bike. As I did so, I ate a couple of large slices of flapjack and prepared a bottle of energy drink and one of plain water.
I did about three miles of warm-up and then put the hammer down - straight into the teeth of quite a headwind.
At about 25 miles the dopamine rush kicked in and the ride became, if not truly enjoyable, at little easier to bear.
At about 33 miles I became conscious of the fact that I was probably a little spaced-out and becoming a little reckless.
At exactly 40 miles, I stopped, rammed the single slice of flapjack I'd brought with me down my throat, finished off the remains of my one energy drink and the water. 
At about 2 miles into my recovery ride home I bonked - big time. I figure if this had happened while I'd been pushing, I'd probably would have crashed.
I have spent most of the afternoon kipping on a swing seat in the garden.
For someone who endeavours to try not to do stupid things, I achieved exactly that, today. But the positives? While it is extremely doubtful whether I'd attempt a solo 100 miles at those sort of speeds (even with far better preparation), and I'm learning that this sort of pushing the limits probably has a limited amount of enjoyment for me, I'd still be up for attempting it with a few people to occasionally rest behind if the opportunity arises.

My time, today? 2hrs exactly.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Apr 2014)

Jon George said:


> I have just done something silly ....
> This morning, I got home earlier than expected from my part-time job and thought 'what the heck' and stuck the aero bars on the #1 bike. As I did so, I ate a couple of large slices of flapjack and prepared a bottle of energy drink and one of plain water.
> I did about three miles of warm-up and then put the hammer down - straight into the teeth of quite a headwind.
> At about 25 miles the dopamine rush kicked in and the ride became, if not truly enjoyable, at little easier to bear.
> ...



Bonking is a harsh lesson indeed!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Apr 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Bonking is a harsh lesson indeed!


Especially your first time....


----------



## 50000tears (23 Apr 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> All solo.
> 
> Today's ride was 121st straight day :- http://app.strava.com/activities/133338724
> That top speed is BS as is max HR. Garmin connect has max speed as 43.8 or something so not sure what happened with strava.
> ...



Mightily impressive. I know you must have riding for a good few years but these are numbers I can only dream of! Also gives a lie to the notion of needing tons of rest days. Obviously your legs are well conditioned to spending day after day doing plenty of miles, and fitness will be super high too but I tip my hat sir.


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Apr 2014)

50000tears said:


> Mightily impressive. I know you must have riding for a good few years but these are numbers I can only dream of! Also gives a lie to the notion of needing tons of rest days. Obviously your legs are well conditioned to spending day after day doing plenty of miles, and fitness will be super high too but I tip my hat sir.



Thank you.
Not been riding 3 years yet, but was relatively fit to start with through other activities.
I don't think you need tons of rest days, unless you are properly training and beasting it a lot. For us who just ride I think you could do it every day. Time and other commitments allowing of course.


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Apr 2014)

This puts things in perspective:-
http://www.strava.com/activities/133410424


----------



## 50000tears (23 Apr 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> This puts things in perspective:-
> http://www.strava.com/activities/133410424



Yeah but he got sucked along all the way and even tailed a scooter home. I mean even I could do that.


----------



## Stephen C (24 Apr 2014)

Following on from my successful commute yesterday morning, I tried to average 20mph on the way home as well, but missed by 0.5mph, which taken with the 20.5mph in the morning, give me 20mph for the 30 mile round trip. 

I know it's not completely within the rules and as impressive as what others have done, but this has been a good motivation to push myself a bit more. My next goal it to average 20mph for a full weeks commute, then go from there!


----------



## SquareDaff (24 Apr 2014)

I did the London 100 last year in 5 hours 20 minutes without drafting anyone. That's a pretty easy and fast course though and the weather conditions were ideal!
So far this year I've done a 30 miler in 1hour and 19mins.
Could I do 100 in 5 hours or under? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Jon George (24 Apr 2014)

Stephen C said:


> Following on from my successful commute yesterday morning, I tried to average 20mph on the way home as well, but missed by 0.5mph, which taken with the 20.5mph in the morning, give me 20mph for the 30 mile round trip.


I'm loath to rain on your parade, but if your outward average was 19.5 mph and your inward 20.5 mph, then your total average is not 20 mph.
Time taken to complete 15 miles at 19.5 mph is 47 mins 22 secs.
Time taken to complete 15 miles at 20.5 mph is 43 mins 54 secs.
Total time is 91 mins 16 secs.
Therefore average speed over 30 miles is 19.72 mph.
It's an easy mistake to make - I've done it myself in the past  - but heck, it's still a damn fine speed!


----------



## 4F (24 Apr 2014)

Harsh but fair Jon.


----------



## Stephen C (24 Apr 2014)

Jon George said:


> I'm loath to rain on your parade, but if your outward average was 19.5 mph and your inward 20.5 mph, then your total average is not 20 mph.
> Time taken to complete 15 miles at 19.5 mph is 47 mins 22 secs.
> Time taken to complete 15 miles at 20.5 mph is 43 mins 54 secs.
> Total time is 91 mins 16 secs.
> ...



You are quite right, I was being very rough with my rounding, it was within an order of magnitude...Anyway, it doesn't matter, a beastly headwind this evening has blown me way off target!

It's a good thing I'm not doing a PhD or anything involving maths at the moment...


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Apr 2014)

North Norfolk 100 mile Time Trial 17th May, dr_pink hopes to be racing this as good friends of ours are organising it. If you don't fancy a crack at it and you are in the area some support would be extremely welcome. This is a very lumpy course, not really what you would expect in this neck of the woods, so not fast at all, maybe a good 30 mins slower than a flattish DC or even more.


----------



## uclown2002 (25 Apr 2014)

This was not an attempt!
http://app.strava.com/activities/133664759
Set out to do a steady 50m but weather was nice and legs good so pushed on. Far too lumpy for the target anyway, so need to seek out a flatter route. I do wish I'd taken my No1 bike though.


----------



## mattobrien (25 Apr 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> This was not an attempt!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/133664759
> Set out to do a steady 50m but weather was nice and legs good so pushed on. Far too lumpy for the target anyway, so need to seek out a flatter route. I do wish I'd taken my No1 bike though.


Even if it was an attempt 18.7mph average would be a very good benchmark. I can see with you mileage and current speed 100 in five hours isn't going to be too far away.

If you ever fancy some flatter terrain, Suffolk is wonderful. It would give me a wheel to cling on to for a full hundred miles and may even allow me to complete the challenge


----------



## Stephen C (25 Apr 2014)

Stephen C said:


> Following on from my successful commute yesterday morning, I tried to average 20mph on the way home as well, but missed by* ~*0.5mph, which taken with the *~*20.5mph in the morning, give me *~*20mph for the *~*30 mile round trip.



Fixed my original post, so it is now approximately correct...However, I have now crunched the actual numbers (as accurately as my Garmin is/will allow), and for 3 legs of commuting I managed 43.73 miles in 130.9 minutes, giving me 20.04mph! Saying that, the wind picked up last night and this morning and I'm now at 19.5mph over 72.8 miles.

I'm actually really enjoying this challenge, it's making me cycle differently, and I hope, more efficiently, focusing my mind a bit more. I think this is possible, but just not quite yet, there are a few things that will give me extra time (no backpack, not cycling into a town with lots of stop/start riding, choosing the right route), but there is also going to be a fair bit of good fortune involve in the form of not much wind!

I'm going to keep at this, and when the weather really perks up, I'll give it a good go, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## mattobrien (27 Apr 2014)

Right then, first test / benchmark of the year today with a 100 miler ride this morning - the IPEX sportive.

I will get my excuses in for failure before I start and the first is a lack of fitness. Other than that it is a little cooler today c. 12 degrees that I would like - 16-20 degrees would have ben perfect and also supposed to be a tough windier than over the last week or two at around 14mph.

Anyway, this will be my benchmark ride to see how much improvement I need to complete the 100 in the magic five.

The die starts at 08:00, so I suspect I will be finished at some point after 13:00. I will post how I get on...


----------



## SimonJKH (27 Apr 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## uclown2002 (27 Apr 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> Good luck!


+1


----------



## Jon George (27 Apr 2014)

Hope it went well! (I found it a bit breezy out there, this morning. )


----------



## Alien8 (27 Apr 2014)

Did the BikeEvents Cambridge 100 this morning as part of a work charity/fund raising type thing.

According to my Garmin: 100.04 miles @ 4:52:27 (moving), 4:53:12 (elapsed).

So that's ~20.5mph with near zero climbing.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2014)

So much for that challenge ... NEXT!  

(Oh - do we all have to achieve it? )


----------



## mattobrien (27 Apr 2014)

Managed to post 18.6mph, slower than I had hoped, over 104.7 miles. It would have been 3 miles shorter if I had been more observant with the signs…

http://www.strava.com/activities/134727463

My left calf decided to give up / feel a little crampy around the 60 mile mark, which made the next 45 miles a little interesting. The rest of me gave up a little later, sadly before the end. I started to rue the extra three miles at that point.

In hindsight I went off too quickly, despite trying not to and paid for that at the end, badly.

I am waiting for Strava to work out the actual elevation as the 5,800 feet from my Garmin is a little on the optimistic side. They did managed to put the route though ever little mound in Suffolk and Essex, so I expect a little more ascent than usual.

Learning from this ride for the attempt (when I do it), try somewhere a little flatter and go on a less windy day. There is also something about a bit more endurance training, but I shall ponder that while I drink beer tonight.


----------



## uclown2002 (27 Apr 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Managed to post 18.6mph, slower than I had hoped, over 104.7 miles. It would have been 3 miles shorter if I had been more observant with the signs…
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/134727463
> 
> ...


A fine effort!


----------



## uclown2002 (27 Apr 2014)

Alien8 said:


> Did the BikeEvents Cambridge 100 this morning as part of a work charity/fund raising type thing.
> 
> According to my Garmin: 100.04 miles @ 4:52:27 (moving), 4:53:12 (elapsed).
> 
> So that's ~20.5mph with near zero climbing.


Great effort


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (27 Apr 2014)

Alien8 said:


> Did the BikeEvents Cambridge 100 this morning as part of a work charity/fund raising type thing.
> 
> According to my Garmin: 100.04 miles @ 4:52:27 (moving), 4:53:12 (elapsed).
> 
> So that's ~20.5mph with near zero climbing.



That's only about 1 mph slower than I can manage over 20 miles when I'm really pushing it as hard as I can, so great effort!


----------



## Jon George (27 Apr 2014)

mattobrien said:


> They did managed to put the route though ever little mound in Suffolk and Essex, so I expect a little more ascent than usual.



Your Strava profile does have a somewhat saw-tooth appearance.  Well done - and enjoy your beers!


----------



## mattobrien (27 Apr 2014)

Jon George said:


> Your Strava profile does have a somewhat saw-tooth appearance.  Well done - and enjoy your beers!


I think I may not have been wise in deciding tomorrow is the day to start cycling to work...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Apr 2014)

Had a spin out this morning with this challenge in mind. Just couldn't get into a rhythm though and peeled of at 42 miles posting in at 19.1 mph av. This challenge is do-able, but on the right day with the right mindset. Today was not that day for me


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Apr 2014)

Alien8 said:


> Did the BikeEvents Cambridge 100 this morning as part of a work charity/fund raising type thing.
> 
> According to my Garmin: 100.04 miles @ 4:52:27 (moving), 4:53:12 (elapsed).
> 
> So that's ~20.5mph with near zero climbing.



Yep, a fine effort. Had a feeling you'd be able to achieve this after seeing your MyCyclingLog posts. Nice work!


----------



## Jon George (27 Apr 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Had a spin out this morning with this challenge in mind. Just couldn't get into a rhythm though and peeled of at 42 miles posting in at 19.1 mph av. This challenge is do-able, but on the right day with the right mindset. Today was not that day for me


I'm sure that mindset - and conditions - are just a few weeks away.


----------



## mattobrien (4 May 2014)

I came dangerously close to doing 60 miles at 20 mph average, missing out by 0.2mph, gutted.

http://app.strava.com/activities/137357323

There is always next time and I tend to ride a bit better in the morning, whereas this was grabbing the opportunity in the afternoon.

More updates when I actually achieve something worth sharing...


----------



## uclown2002 (4 May 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/136858915

'Only' a 50 but far from flat!


----------



## 400bhp (4 May 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I came dangerously close to doing 60 miles at 20 mph average, missing out by 0.2mph, gutted.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/137357323
> 
> ...



It looks like you had to stop (traffic lights?) 3 times, so that could habe knocked 0.2 off.

what I thought was interesting was your average heart rate-144.

Now, I clearly dont know how hard you thought you wear working, but given it looks like ypu were trying to get a 20mph average, then I would say you thought it was hard?

vert unscientifically, id say you can go harder or you wre2 pretty fatigued. 

Fwiw a lot of my rides are like that, with most being because I dont want to fry harder and fewer because im fatigued.


----------



## 50000tears (4 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/136858915
> 
> 'Only' a 50 but far from flat!



Super strong effort over that course. Few junctions it seems but you must have been really pushing up that one long drag you had.


----------



## mattobrien (5 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> It looks like you had to stop (traffic lights?) 3 times, so that could habe knocked 0.2 off.
> 
> what I thought was interesting was your average heart rate-144.
> 
> ...


Fatigue kicked in in the last 10-15 miles, before that I was trying to pace myself a little to unsuccessfully prevent too much fatigue in the last part. Sadly I also had to battle a head wind at the end, that than the beginning.

I tend to ride better in the morning, so next time, it'll be a case of up, breakfast and ride. I certainly won't get roped into any gardening pre ride...


----------



## Jon George (5 May 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I came dangerously close to doing 60 miles at 20 mph average, missing out by 0.2mph, gutted.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/137357323
> 
> ...


Mighty fine effort!
But can I ask what you ate and drank during the ride? I'm still seeking the right balance and I'm curious as to what others do to maintain the effort.


----------



## mattobrien (5 May 2014)

Jon George said:


> Mighty fine effort!
> But can I ask what you ate and drank during the ride? I'm still seeking the right balance and I'm curious as to what others do to maintain the effort.


I had two 700ml bottles with me, with high 5 caffeinated tablets. In terms of food, a pack of three millionaires shortbread, one before I started, one at 25 miles and the last at 45 miles. I am not suggesting I quite got the balance right, but then I didn't stop at all, so no rest, which may have helped.


----------



## MikeG (5 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> It looks like you had to stop (traffic lights?) 3 times, so that could habe knocked 0.2 off.
> 
> what I thought was interesting was your average heart rate-144.
> 
> ...


You REALLY need a new keypad!


----------



## 400bhp (5 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> You REALLY need a new keypad!



Tablet


----------



## briantrumpet (5 May 2014)

This has been one of my (solo) targets from when I started riding seriously four years ago (and the other side of 50), but unless I take drugs, get younger, or move somewhere flatter than Devon, I think I'll have to concede. Though I've done the 97-mile Force Century Cycle Challenge [sic] twice at non-stop 20.3mph and 20.0mph as part of small groups, and a couple of solo non-stop 75-milers at 19.3mph, that extra bit of sustained power to crack the solo 100 is just beyond me. Pah. It's a tough nut, especially when there are hills involved.


----------



## Jon George (18 May 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I came dangerously close to doing 60 miles at 20 mph average.



I did this route, today - on my motorbike. And I have to say @mattobrien, given some of the climbs (the one between Pettaugh and Framsden being a particular little devil), your near 20 mph is even more impressive than I first thought.


----------



## mattobrien (18 May 2014)

I did a slightly shorter version of the same route today, 56 miles in total. 

I did have a few beers last night which didn't particularly help my cause and I did a short, fast ride yesterday which may have tired me a little. 

I didn't really get going in the first hour, just didn't really have the enthusiasm, but then got passed by a couple of riders while removing arm warmers and eating a flapjack. 

Nothing like riders in the distance to spur you on. 

Much better pace in the second hour and just about managed to maintain it for the last 45 mins too. 

Total 56 miles, average 20.1mph. http://www.strava.com/activities/142458781

Just now need to figure out how to add 44 miles and maintain pace. No beer the night before might help...


----------



## totallyfixed (18 May 2014)

Not wishing to rub it in, but my better half did 100 miles in 4 hrs 43 mins yesterday on a very rolling course in the heat. In fact, if she hadn't had a mechanical it would have been much quicker as she was banging out consecutive 27 min 10's at well below maximum effort. Come on guys, more effort needed .


----------



## fossala (18 May 2014)

I did 110 today in 6:30 in Cornwall. It was an audax so it included a few coffee stops


----------



## uclown2002 (19 May 2014)

Solo ride? - check!
No stopping? - check!
Start and finish at same place? - check!

http://app.strava.com/activities/143054805

Also:-
No rest days this year.
No breakfast. (Normal for me)
No fuel on ride other than 1litre High5. (Again normal for me)
No hills also!


----------



## MikeG (19 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Not wishing to rub it in, but my better half did 100 miles in 4 hrs 43 mins yesterday on a very rolling course in the heat. In fact, if she hadn't had a mechanical it would have been much quicker as she was banging out consecutive 27 min 10's at well below maximum effort. Come on guys, more effort needed .


We don't ride that sort of bike. 100 miles on my elbows, looking at tarmac through my eyebrows? No thanks.

That isn't to criticise those who chose/ choose to do what your OH did. It's just that it isn't for everybody.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Not wishing to rub it in, but my better half did 100 miles in 4 hrs 43 mins yesterday on a very rolling course in the heat. In fact, if she hadn't had a mechanical it would have been much quicker as she was banging out consecutive 27 min 10's at well below maximum effort. Come on guys, more effort needed .


Unreal!!!


----------



## mattobrien (19 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Not wishing to rub it in, but my better half did 100 miles in 4 hrs 43 mins yesterday on a very rolling course in the heat. In fact, if she hadn't had a mechanical it would have been much quicker as she was banging out consecutive 27 min 10's at well below maximum effort. Come on guys, more effort needed .


I suspect the main reason behind this is that your OH is a better / fitter cyclist that me. I have some work to do, but am slowly progressing. I just need to work out how to add to my distance while maintaining the pace…

Chapeau to her though.


----------



## mattobrien (19 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Solo ride? - check!
> No stopping? - check!
> Start and finish at same place? - check!
> 
> ...



Well done Sir, a good achievement. An interesting take on starting and finishing in the same spot, good job no-one said circular route 

Did it get boring riding back and forth? If not, possibly a tactic I may need to employ


----------



## uclown2002 (19 May 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Well done Sir, a good achievement. An interesting take on starting and finishing in the same spot, good job no-one said circular route
> 
> Did it get boring riding back and forth? If not, possibly a tactic I may need to employ



Hard to find long flattish sections where I live so dumped bike in car and drove 15ish miles to this relatively flat 17 mile stretch of tarmac. So up and down 3 times was the target.

Mentally it wasn't too bad as concentrating on HR and Cadence and had my bluetooth earphones in.
Physically I was ok up to about 75-80 miles then legs started to die but managed to hang in there.

If I planned better I could have used that stretch and extended it East to get a longer loop.

Maybe next time!


----------



## mattobrien (19 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Hard to find long flattish sections where I live so dumped bike in car and drove 15ish miles to this relatively flat 17 mile stretch of tarmac. So up and down 3 times was the target.
> 
> Mentally it wasn't too bad as concentrating on HR and Cadence and had my bluetooth earphones in.
> Physically I was ok up to about 75-80 miles then legs started to die but managed to hang in there.
> ...


Good work either way.

I went short and fast on Saturday, which meant I was a little thirsty Saturday night. Four bottles of beer and tired legs wasn't the best prep for my ride on Sunday. I really didn't get going for an hour as I slowly came to. I need to work on stamina over 50 miles, as that is where I am getting hit at the moment. I managed to get a 20mph ave, but need to extend the distance, a lot.

I am planning on a combination of short and fast to build up output and then longer and slower to help build stamina. Hopefully that'll work for me. What did surprise me was how low my heart rate was on Sunday. I think I averaged 139bpm and I can see you were slightly less.

Saturday on my faster run I averaged 160bpm, but was pushing on a little.

I now have two goals, one being an average of 22mph over at least 20 miles and then this challenge. I am now 0.4mph off the 22 target and a fair few miles off 100 in 5. Not sure which is going to be easiest.


----------



## MikeG (19 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Solo ride? - check!
> No stopping? - check!
> Start and finish at same place? - check!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/143054805.......



How does that work? You appear to be riding on a motorway.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 May 2014)

How old are you Matt?
I'm nearly 51 and my average HR today was approximately 76% of MHR so I can work much harder I feel, but legs are a little fatigued and hold me back because I ride so much.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (19 May 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Good work either way.
> 
> I went short and fast on Saturday, which meant I was a little thirsty Saturday night. Four bottles of beer and tired legs wasn't the best prep for my ride on Sunday. I really didn't get going for an hour as I slowly came to. I need to work on stamina over 50 miles, as that is where I am getting hit at the moment. I managed to get a 20mph ave, but need to extend the distance, a lot.
> 
> ...



My best over 20 miles is 21.5. Think I'll be hitting the 22 average long before I come anywhere near close to averaging 20mph over 100 miles - that target seems so much harder!


----------



## mattobrien (19 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> How old are you Matt?
> I'm nearly 51 and my average HR today was approximately 76% of MHR so I can work much harder I feel, but legs are a little fatigued and hold me back because I ride so much.


36, so no excuses there really. Realistically, I think I just need to try harder. I do appear to be getting fitter with time, but could do with upping the progress.


----------



## totallyfixed (19 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> We don't ride that sort of bike. 100 miles on my elbows, looking at tarmac through my eyebrows? No thanks.
> 
> That isn't to criticise those who chose/ choose to do what your OH did. It's just that it isn't for everybody.



I didn't want to mention that about a third of the riders were on bikes without aero bars and just to rub a little salt into the wound the winner was on a 102" fixed gear and did a time of 3hrs 52 min. On a flat course depending on conditions I would expect dr_pink to clock somewhere between 4hrs and 4.20. Also just to be clear you don't look at the tarmac anymore that you do with normal bars, nor do you do it all on your elbows, but I suspect you knew that.


----------



## 50000tears (19 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Solo ride? - check!
> No stopping? - check!
> Start and finish at same place? - check!
> 
> ...



How the hell can you do a century that fast with no fuel? Or at all for that matter. Your body must be so conditioned on how to use fat for fuel to do anything like that on an empty stomache.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 May 2014)

50000tears said:


> How the hell can you do a century that fast with no fuel? Or at all for that matter. Your body must be so conditioned on how to use fat for fuel to do anything like that on an empty stomache.


I believe it is conditioned to use fat for fuel more efficiently than it would do otherwise. As I said I have done it this way for at least 18 months with no apparent ill effects. In the earlier days it was more difficult and took some getting used to but I wasn't riding as far as now. On the very rare occasions I do have breakfast before I ride I can't say I feel any benefit although it surely must be the case. 

I actually took 3 x go ahead packs with me today but didn't need them. They might have helped the last 20 miles as it was hard but I just didn't fancy eating.


----------



## MikeG (19 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> How does that work? You appear to be riding on a motorway.


No-one has picked up on this yet. The ride seems to have taken place on the A1M. How do you ride on a motorway?


----------



## 400bhp (19 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> No-one has picked up on this yet. The ride seems to have taken place on the A1M. How do you ride on a motorway?



A168, parallel to tha A1M


----------



## JasonHolder (19 May 2014)

Lol mike what's the fuss about  let him ride of motorways if that's what he wants to do. Don't turn this into a safety "don't ride on motorways thread please"


----------



## JasonHolder (19 May 2014)

50000tears said:


> How the hell can you do a century that fast with no fuel? Or at all for that matter. Your body must be so conditioned on how to use fat for fuel to do anything like that on an empty stomache.


I ask him this daily!!!! Fooking beast is what he is. Totally unnatural.

And very well done once again! Blistering ride for your age/training load/fasting. Me jealous!


----------



## MikeG (19 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Lol mike what's the fuss about  let him ride of motorways if that's what he wants to do. Don't turn this into a safety "don't ride on motorways thread please"


It was a question, Jason, and it's been answered. There was no fuss whatsoever. Riding on motorways is illegal, so "let him ride on motorways if he wants to" isn't really a legitimate response. 

You have a tendency to tell people what to do, which you might learn to reign back a bit one day. It isn't up to you what people talk about on this forum, so please be careful of telling me, or anyone, "don't turn this thread into a .......whatever".


----------



## JasonHolder (19 May 2014)

Its clear enough to a "Lad" who has 20/20 vision at his young age to see it wasn't the A1M.

Respectably I'll tell you what I like as its a forum as you ALWAYS point out on MY THREADS, and you have no bearing or control what I say.
Its your decision to do it. But you would do well 99.9% of the time doing what I said


----------



## Jon George (19 May 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I am planning on a combination of short and fast to build up output and then longer and slower to help build stamina. Hopefully that'll work for me.


This has been a sort of plan of mine for some time, as well. I've just got to get my nutrition worked out, because fatigue is kicking in about three-four hours after a ride which is taking away some of the pleasure. I also believe I'm playing a chasing game with age, which is a bit of a bummer. I may just have to settle for squirts of speed when playing chase with the traffic.


----------



## JasonHolder (19 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3089881, member: 30090"]What? Like riding on a motorway and building my legs up like Hoy because THAT WILL get me up a hill quicker - jog on and come back when you know what you are going on about.

<Off down the gym to do squat after squat whilst looking at a pic of Mt Ventoux thinking this will make me faster.>[/QUOTE]
Show us your strava please.
Big talkers ride big.


----------



## JasonHolder (19 May 2014)

Jon George said:


> This has been a sort of plan of mine for some time, as well. I've just got to get my nutrition worked out, because fatigue is kicking in about three-four hours after a ride which is taking away some of the pleasure. I also believe I'm playing a chasing game with age, which is a bit of a bummer. I may just have to settle for squirts of speed when playing chase with the traffic.


Endurance first, then speed. Please chaps


----------



## JasonHolder (19 May 2014)

The day you do a ride and actually start sweating some" is the day ill stop riding. Dont talk about hills if you don't know and havent discovered for yourself physically and personally what contributes to the "wheel of performance" in the hills.


----------



## MikeG (19 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Its clear enough to a "Lad" who has 20/20 vision at his young age to see it wasn't the A1M.
> 
> Respectably I'll tell you what I like as its a forum as you ALWAYS point out on MY THREADS, and you have no bearing or control what I say.
> Its your decision to do it. But you would do well 99.9% of the time doing what I said


No such thing as YOUR threads. I presume you mean respectfully, rather than respectably.

I would do well to do what you say 99.9% of the time? Really. That is interesting. I was a successful professional sportsman for 20 years, have 2 degrees plus loads of post grad qualifications, am married to someone with a biology degree.............and I would do well to take advice from some kiddie on the internet who thinks he knows everything?


----------



## JasonHolder (19 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3089975, member: 30090"]Already done mush 05 miles encompassing a night ride over the South Downs and return home from Brighton. Up for a total of 34 hours, ride time of just over 22. When I got home I looked at myself in the mirror and saw my own soul - not measured myself against some dickhead app.

I take it you'll now give up riding?[/QUOTE]
No. Take another look in the mirror and pop into BnQ for a new spine.

200m in 22 hours. Good skills


----------



## 50000tears (19 May 2014)

Jason I think you need to take a step back and realise that all of this "mine is bigger than yours" talk is what rubs people up the wrong way. Yes at a more basic level I am approaching my training in a similar vein to you in building a base first with 2 months of high mileage and then more interval and hill training. But that is not to say that yours is the only way, and there is not more than 1 route to the same goals. This is just the way I CHOOSE to approach it as it makes sense to me.

What you also need to appreciate as well is that not everybody has a firm training mindset as many are just looking to enjoy riding their bikes.

*edited to add that I train this way through my own thought process and not because of anything you have written!


----------



## JasonHolder (19 May 2014)

Beano that was a mistake, I ha e a problem with quotes jumping where I type and erasing bits. 200miles isn't a joke. I know from Thursday! So kudos.

Lol 50000 that was a great edit note! Haha good to see you're on the right plan 
That's it from me! I'm out of this thread. WELL DONE to the fighters who have smashed this challenge. I'm going out tomorrow to have a pop at it. in other words" no beano im not giving up


----------



## 400bhp (19 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3089881, member: 30090"]

<Off down the gym to do squat after squat whilst looking at a pic of Mt Ventoux thinking this will make me faster.>[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shadowfax (19 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> No such thing as YOUR threads. I presume you mean respectfully, rather than respectably.
> 
> I would do well to do what you say 99.9% of the time? Really. That is interesting. I was a successful professional sportsman for 20 years, have 2 degrees plus loads of post grad qualifications, am married to someone with a biology degree.............and I would do well to take advice from some kiddie on the internet who thinks he knows everything?


 Darts or Snooker ?


----------



## MikeG (19 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Darts or Snooker ?


No.


----------



## Shadowfax (19 May 2014)

He he !


----------



## mattobrien (19 May 2014)

Thank you to everyone for their contributions to the thread, for fear of having either posts deleted or the thread closed, would it be possible to vaguely stick to the thread subject and general chitchat around that.

I am planning on still using this thread to post my own progress for this challenge and I am happy to go about my own training in my own way. I am very happy / will encourage others who want to do it their way too and hope we get more folk completing the challenge.


----------



## mattobrien (19 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3090241, member: 30090"]
Currently looking at a route now, if the weather is good at the weekend I might have a crack at doing it. [/QUOTE]
Good luck for the weekend attempt if it goes ahead.


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

Had a go today. Bug hit me in the eye ( no glasses) and used a water bottle to wash it out as it was unusually burning like chilli. Against the rules to resupply so aborted.


----------



## uclown2002 (21 May 2014)

That's still a decent effort though keeping the target speed up for 32.5 miles. Still a long way to go but nevertheless a benchmark for your next attempt!


----------



## shortone (21 May 2014)

Managed 100miles in 5h 20min at the weekend. Accident within the group at 60 miles slowed us down for an hour while the rider who came off the worst loosened back up. 
Rode from Nuneaton to Skegness,100mile with assents in the first 50 miles totaling 2000ft worth of climbing.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

Great effort!


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3092336, member: 960"]A Bug ? huh - a tiny little bug? I've had a whole badger in the eye and it barely varied my cadence.[/QUOTE]
It was a bad bug. Not just a bug. Lol 
And i didnt come here to get knocked.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3092336, member: 9609"]A Bug ? huh - a tiny little bug? I've had a whole badger in the eye and it barely varied my cadence.[/QUOTE]


JasonHolder said:


> It was a bad bug. Not just a bug. Lol
> And i didnt come here to get knocked.


Some of us recognise humour when we see it.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

I see. Says you who brings up sunscreen health warning bollocks when I'm talking tan lines. *very easy going for sure


----------



## montage (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3092336, member: 9609"]A Bug ? huh - a tiny little bug? I've had a whole badger in the eye and it barely varied my cadence.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I see. Says you who brings up sunscreen health warning bollocks when I'm talking tan lines.


"Health warning bollocks", hey? It isn't bollocks to the 2750 families who lose someone to skin cancer in the UK every year. It isn't bollocks to point out that sunburn is the primary cause of skin cancer. 

You might find yourself terribly amusing, Jason, but the rest of us just hear you talking about your favourite subject again: yourself.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 May 2014)

Ive not read this for a while but it's so frustrating to see this thread going down the pan! If you want to continue the pointless tit for tat just pass phone numbers over PM and give each other a bell! Just leave it off here will ya!

Anyway, my efforts for the 100@20 are stepping up a few levels. Did a 42 in 1hr 58 and a few 50's at 19.8/19.9 average.
What sort of elevation gain are you guys riding over the course of a 100?


----------



## uclown2002 (22 May 2014)

2740ft when I did it earlier this week!


----------



## Jon George (22 May 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> What sort of elevation gain are you guys riding over the course of a 100?



Don't rightly know, as my on-bike widget doesn't record this, but rest assured, just east of Ipswich is pretty flat.


----------



## mattobrien (1 Jun 2014)

Just by means of a quick update on progress on the challenge. Today I went out for an early ride and managed 60 miles with an average of 20.5mph. Previous best was 56 miles at 20.1mph, so a little further and a little faster.

I probably could have managed a little longer today too, next step for me will be 80 miles I think and if I can conquer that at a 20 ave. then it will be on to the 100

Today's effort http://www.strava.com/activities/147958426


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2014)

I would just like to say that I only averaged 12.5 mph on my recent century ride, so it may be some time before I achieve this particular goal! 

(In my defence - I did treat myself to some long breaks, made numerous photo-stops, chatted to other riders, and tackled some steep hills in the Cotswolds. I reckon it would have been 15 mph if I had been trying a bit harder and maybe 16-17 mph on flatter terrain. Still - the difference between 15 mph and 20 mph on a bike is huge. This year is all about getting back into cycling. _Next_ year can be a bit more challenging. )


----------



## Jon George (1 Jun 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Just by means of a quick update on progress on the challenge. Today I went out for an early ride and managed 60 miles with an average of 20.5mph. Previous best was 56 miles at 20.1mph, so a little further and a little faster.
> 
> I probably could have managed a little longer today too, next step for me will be 80 miles I think and if I can conquer that at a 20 ave. then it will be on to the 100
> 
> Today's effort http://www.strava.com/activities/147958426


Chapeau!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2014)

Good thread guys and great challenge.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2014)

100 mile in 4 hours.... go!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 100 mile in 4 hours.... go!


Sans TT bike. Go!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 100 mile in 4 hours.... go!





Pedrosanchezo said:


> Sans TT bike. Go!


On the first 100 miles of my 'lumpy' DIY Dales 200 km route ... 






Er ... maybe _DON'T_ go!


----------



## MikeG (2 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 100 mile in 4 hours.... go!


Andy Wilkinson did 5 consecutive 100-miles-in-sub-4 hours 30 minutes at the age of 47. Within 24 hours. Go!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (2 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Andy Wilkinson did 5 consecutive 100-miles-in-sub-4 hours 30 minutes at the age of 47. Within 24 hours. Go!



Not impressed. He had nearly 20 minutes between each 100 to recover!  And he's seven years younger than me!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Andy Wilkinson did 5 consecutive 100-miles-in-sub-4 hours 30 minutes at the age of 47. Within 24 hours. Go!



Raced against him on Saturday, he won the event, I think he was about 4-5 mins quicker than me posting an unbelievable time on what was a shite course!


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 100 mile in 4 hours.... go!



Here you go. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/88808123


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Raced against him on Saturday, he won the event, I think he was about 4-5 mins quicker than me posting an unbelievable time on what was a ****e course!


What event? Distance etc?


----------



## MikeG (2 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Raced against him on Saturday, he won the event, I think he was about 4-5 mins quicker than me posting an unbelievable time on what was a ****e course!


It's time someone wrote a book about him. A cycling god, and a really interesting guy as well.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/88808123



Saw him last week at the Anfield where he did 3:54:xx - Mate handed him a bottle, he tasted it, then sprayed it all over his face.... it was carb drink, sticky eyebrows, still had it all over his face when we saw him leaving at the end! Nigel Haigh (Strategic Lions) was lapping the finishing circuit at 28mph...


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> What event? Distance etc?



Dukinfield 25, which was moved from the normal 25 course to a 24.xx mile SPOCO course.


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Jun 2014)

I've done 60 at 18 solo with 1200ft climbing and 52 at 20 in loose groups at the great MCR cycle, been ill for 3 months this year though and am just getting back into it so not fit enough for that at the moment.


----------



## JasonHolder (3 Jun 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Just by means of a quick update on progress on the challenge. Today I went out for an early ride and managed 60 miles with an average of 20.5mph. Previous best was 56 miles at 20.1mph, so a little further and a little faster.
> 
> I probably could have managed a little longer today too, next step for me will be 80 miles I think and if I can conquer that at a 20 ave. then it will be on to the 100
> 
> Today's effort http://www.strava.com/activities/147958426


Kudos  I'd have given you one on strava but you too busy admiring chick in my photo to press approve I assume lol 

Good job on the ride


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Jun 2014)

100.54 miles today in 5 hrs 14 mins. Not exactly sticking to the 'rules' of the challenge, as I did 50 on the morning commute then 50 on the way home, but still, good stuff to boost weeks mileage


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jun 2014)

Well done mate that's some serious miles.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Jun 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> 100.54 miles today in 5 hrs 14 mins. Not exactly sticking to the 'rules' of the challenge, as I did 50 on the morning commute then 50 on the way home, but still, good stuff to boost weeks mileage


Just checked, did 2874ft of climbing on this run. Give me a flatter course and deffo be able to do the 5 hrs. I'm going to have to plan a course and just go for it!


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jun 2014)

I just need a hundred mile straight road with about -1%


----------



## JasonHolder (6 Jun 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I've done 60 at 18 solo .


Its not a competition  excuses arent needed, chill out and crack the challenge when you can
I've done 200@ 18


----------



## doog (6 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I would just like to say that I only averaged 12.5 mph on my recent century ride, so it may be some time before I achieve this particular goal!
> 
> (In my defence - I did treat myself to some long breaks, made numerous photo-stops, chatted to other riders, and tackled some steep hills in the Cotswolds. I reckon it would have been 15 mph if I had been trying a bit harder and maybe 16-17 mph on flatter terrain. Still - the difference between 15 mph and 20 mph on a bike is huge. This year is all about getting back into cycling. _Next_ year can be a bit more challenging. )




ha, yep did about the same speed over 140 miles on a loaded tourer and slept in a wood to boot

http://www.mapmyride.com/fr/benet-pays-de-la-loire/coulonges-vitre-route-39786576

Great challenge from the OP mind but struggling to find a flat route around these neck of the woods to compete.


----------



## mattobrien (8 Jun 2014)

Not sure if it is progress really or not, last week I did a 60 miler at 20.5 and to be honest couldn't really be too bothered with my riding much this week, possibly I was a little tired.

Popped out this evening and clocked 21.6 mph over 34 miles. Admittedly it is a shorter distance (not really the scope for hours and hours on the bike tonight), but it equals my ave. speed PB and adds another 10 miles to the distance achieved at that speed. http://www.strava.com/activities/151127991/segments/3476476001

It will be a week or two before I manage any more decent rides as I am off to Le Mans on Thursday and no room in the car for a bike to do laps of the circuit. One year maybe


----------



## NorvernRob (8 Jun 2014)

Not a chance of doing this anytime soon! Did a 103 mile sportive with 3,500ft of elevation in 6.27 overall, moving time 5.58. Not bad considering I've only been riding since January but nowhere near 5hrs.

On a flat course I think I could do 18mph average, but not 20. And around here there's absolutely zero chance because there aren't any flat routes or anything even close to flat.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2014)

I've put my money where my mouth is and entered a 100 mile TT (that is an actual time trial, not a sportive) on the last Sunday of the month. I am aiming to beat 4 hours, although I readily accept that as someone who is not a long haul trucker, that is an ambitious target on the course I have entered. I would be happy to hit somewhere around 4 hours 10 mins (~24 mph). I anticipate several challenges, not least that all of my training has been for 10 and 25 mile time trials so I am best suited to those durations performance wise, I also imagine holding an aero position for ~4 hours is going to be pretty damn uncomfortable, then there is hydration and nutrition, which is not the same as when riding a sportive or Sunday club run, will probably need to rope a club mate in to hand up bottles every hour or so.

It is not at all unlikely I will DNF (did not finish) because I am not a moron and if I am struggling and the time looks shoot, or I have any "difficulties" (mechanical or physical) I will abandon on the basis that it would not be worth the punishment and the subsequent recovery (racing 100 miles is a lot more punishing than riding 100 miles) and implications for my main targets this season (National 10 mile TT, National 25 mile TT and National Hill Climb) if the result if going to be crap.


----------



## mattobrien (10 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I've put my money where my mouth is and entered a 100 mile TT (that is an actual time trial, not a sportive) on the last Sunday of the month. I am aiming to beat 4 hours, although I readily accept that as someone who is not a long haul trucker, that is an ambitious target on the course I have entered. I would be happy to hit somewhere around 4 hours 10 mins (~24 mph). I anticipate several challenges, not least that all of my training has been for 10 and 25 mile time trials so I am best suited to those durations performance wise, I also imagine holding an aero position for ~4 hours is going to be pretty damn uncomfortable, then there is hydration and nutrition, which is not the same as when riding a sportive or Sunday club run, will probably need to rope a club mate in to hand up bottles every hour or so.
> 
> It is not at all unlikely I will DNF (did not finish) because I am not a moron and if I am struggling and the time looks ****, or I have any "difficulties" (mechanical or physical) I will abandon on the basis that it would not be worth the punishment and the subsequent recovery and implications for my main targets this season (National 10 mile TT, National 25 mile TT and National Hill Climb) if the result if going to be crap.



Well done for entering, I look forward to hearing how you get on. Good luck!

What speed are you averaging over a 25TT and how much do you think you will need to drop your pace to extend out the distance?


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2014)

For a 25TT I average around 27mph on a Cheshire course (course PB on J2/9 is 55:15, 27.1 mph), around 29 mph on a fast course (PB is 51:58, 28.9 mph). I am racing on J2/9 on Saturday, so will get a bit of an update on that, not done it for a month or so and I THINK this will be my 1st ride on the course since changing my position a little and buying the Bell Javelin helmet to replace my Giro Selector which wouldn't stay in place properly.

The 100TT is on a Cheshire course, I know all the roads, they make up 2 different 25 mile TT courses and a 10 course, all joined together and with several laps of some sections.

The organiser, who I chat to occasionally at races sent me an email about my entry with some advice, he said I should be able to ride at just under the hour pace for the 1st 75 miles then pick it up at the end. In theory, this sounds good but I don't ride my bike for long distances, so there may be other things that come into play that mean I simply can't do that.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (10 Jun 2014)

Awesome challenge. 

In our local NNW 100 TT recently only two competitors dipped under the 4 hour mark (3.52 and 3.53 I think) and our 10 mile and 25 mile record holder DNF for the same kind of reasons you've mentioned.

Good luck.


----------



## vorsprung (10 Jun 2014)

briantrumpet said:


> This has been one of my (solo) targets from when I started riding seriously four years ago (and the other side of 50), but unless I take drugs, get younger, or move somewhere flatter than Devon, I think I'll have to concede. Though I've done the 97-mile Force Century Cycle Challenge [sic] twice at non-stop 20.3mph and 20.0mph as part of small groups, and a couple of solo non-stop 75-milers at 19.3mph, that extra bit of sustained power to crack the solo 100 is just beyond me. Pah. It's a tough nut, especially when there are hills involved.



You could do what I did when I was training for PBP in 2011, work out a loop on the Somerset levels that is pretty much zero ascent


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2014)

I did a 1 hour effort on Sunday at a power that I anticipate I can ride at for 100 miles if I were to race tomorrow (not literally, but without any sort of taper or freshening up etc, i.e. if I were to race when trained heavily) and averaged 23.3 mph, that is on my TT bike, but with normal wheels, standard clothing (with full pockets) and a road helmet. Disc + Trispoke, speedsuit and aero helmet should return enough to get me to 24 mph on a similar power I think. If I freshen up a bit beforehand I should be able to eek out a bit more as this week was a fairly big week and I am running my highest chronic training load to date atm.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (10 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I did a 1 hour effort on Sunday at a power that I anticipate I can ride at for 100 miles if I were to race tomorrow (not literally, but without any sort of taper or freshening up etc, i.e. if I were to race when trained heavily) and averaged 23.3 mph, that is on my TT bike, but with normal wheels, standard clothing (with full pockets) and a road helmet. Disc + Trispoke, speedsuit and aero helmet should return enough to get me to 24 mph on a similar power I think. If I freshen up a bit beforehand I should be able to eek out a bit more as this week was a fairly big week and I am running my highest chronic training load to date atm.


Good luck dude. Worst part will undoubtedly be being in an aerodynamic position for 4 hours. The thought makes me shudder!! 
Only way you will find out how your body reacts to the distance, nutrition wise, will be to ride it i suppose. I don't think it's a disaster if you don't finish your first attempt. 

Fingers crossed the stars align, the weather is fine and you're on a good one.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2014)

vorsprung said:


> You could do what I did when I was training for PBP in 2011, work out a loop on the Somerset levels that is pretty much zero ascent


Ah, now you've given me an idea ... not quite the Somerset levels, but close at hand for house No.2, either http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4989680
or http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4989667 (there and back). The latter flatter, but requiring a train journey to get to the start. Both would be better with the highest point in the middle. But both would have the advantage of silky smooth French roads for the entire length of the ride. Not that I'm casting aspersions on the quality of the roads across the Somerset Levels, you understand, or the standard of the driving... The downside would be temperatures in the mid-30s in August...


----------



## Jon George (10 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I've put my money where my mouth is and entered a 100 mile TT.



Damn impressed, sir! Good luck - 2 hrs on my clip-on aero bars to get a 20mph average was bad enough, but four at a far greater speed? You have my admiration just for contemplating it.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Jun 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Good luck dude. *Worst part will undoubtedly be being in an aerodynamic position for 4 hours.* The thought makes me shudder!!
> Only way you will find out how your body reacts to the distance, nutrition wise, will be to ride it i suppose. I don't think it's a disaster if you don't finish your first attempt.
> 
> Fingers crossed the stars align, the weather is fine and you're on a good one.



Agree, I have been getting some chaffing issues lately that I have never had before, not sure if it is a case of my Adamo saddle having expired. Going to try a test saddle out from a mates bike shop in the coming weeks and will probably get my cleat position looked at as I changed to some S-Works shoes a few month ago and am still struggling to get my cleat position quite right esp my right foot! (was fine swapping cleat on the same shoe as I just marked the shoe, but swapping to new shoes was less easy  new shoes also have a lower stack too so I had to take my saddle down a TINY bit). Not causing any problems over the distances I currently ride, but well, less chance of doing any damage the better I say.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Agree, I have been getting some chaffing issues lately that I have never had before, not sure if it is a case of my Adamo saddle having expired. Going to try a test saddle out from a mates bike shop in the coming weeks and will probably get my cleat position looked at as I changed to some S-Works shoes a few month ago and am still struggling to get my cleat position quite right esp my right foot! (was fine swapping cleat on the same shoe as I just marked the shoe, but swapping to new shoes was less easy  new shoes also have a lower stack too so I had to take my saddle down a TINY bit). Not causing any problems over the distances I currently ride, but well, less chance of doing any damage the better I say.


I had some cleat issues too due to new shoes. It really is bloody hard to get the same set up. Easy with same shoes or replacement cleats but new shoes is real trial and error. I got some knee niggles and turned out the base of the shoe was about 5mm thicker, meaning saddle height needed upped 5mm. In the end i have decided to use as my TT shoes which is a different saddle and post anyway on the Stealth. Some tape on the posts and it's a pretty quick changeover. I have the Pro logo Naga TT saddle and it is pretty comfy so far. Night and day from TT'ing with a road saddle, that is just painful!


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jun 2014)

Well 1:54:23 (26.2 mph) for a 50TT on Saturday, with considerable saddle discomfort, hoping the latter can be solved by Sunday, if so, I might just sneak round the 100 under 4 hours. Feeling fairly confident (however, not without some nervousness) and also excited about the ride.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Well 1:54:23 (26.2 mph) for a 50TT on Saturday, with considerable saddle discomfort, hoping the latter can be solved by Sunday, if so, I might just sneak round the 100 under 4 hours. Feeling fairly confident (however, not without some nervousness) and also excited about the ride.


Good luck Rob. I certainly wouldn't fancy a double dose of "_considerable saddle discomfort_" so I hope you manage to come up with an answer to that particular problem!


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck Rob. I certainly wouldn't fancy a double dose of "_considerable saddle discomfort_" so I hope you manage to come up with an answer to that particular problem!



My mate owns a bike shop, I'll have his full range of test saddles in my house over the coming days if need be! Also got some saddles on order from various online shops which I'll try with strategicaly placed lecky tape to ensure they can be returned in as new condition


----------



## Jon George (23 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> considerable saddle discomfort, hoping the latter can be solved by Sunday.



I have to say that playing around with saddle selection with just a week to go sounds a bit on the limit, but with speeds I can only ever fantasise about, you seem to know what you're doing. Chapeau!


----------



## jdtate101 (23 Jun 2014)

Did this last year. 102 miles round the fens at 20.5mph in 5hrs2mins. I did it on my TT bike in a lightly windy day and by the end of it I felt totally drained. Riding for 5hrs on a TT bike is NOT recommended...I felt like a folded deck chain afterwards for about 3 days. OUCH.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jun 2014)

Jon George said:


> I have to say that playing around with saddle selection with just a week to go sounds a bit on the limit, but with speeds I can only ever fantasise about, you seem to know what you're doing. Chapeau!



I didn't have a choice tbh, otherwise I wouldn't. Stuck between a rock and a hard place really. My trusty saddle recently degraded and went soft on the nose, spreading out and chaffing my inner thigh's. As such I could either choose to ride this knowing I will chafe very badly, or I can try a new saddle. This weekend I tried a new saddle, the chaffing was reduced greatly, but my sit bones felt pummelled!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2014)

Couldn't you just buy a new saddle of the tried and tested 'trusty' type?


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Couldn't you just buy a new saddle of the tried and tested 'trusty' type?



The saddles I am trying are of the same ilk, ISM Adamo or similar "noseless"/"split-nose" designs, but slightly different variants which seem to offer legitimate benefits over the original, which I was using, before it degraded. Especially in terms of being able to move around a little bit more, the old saddle had very little scope to move around, which is something that would be desirable in a distance event!


----------



## User16625 (27 Jun 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Not wishing to rub it in, but my better half did 100 miles in 4 hrs 43 mins yesterday on a very rolling course in the heat. In fact, if she hadn't had a mechanical it would have been much quicker as she was banging out consecutive 27 min 10's at well below maximum effort..



My  is so big it affects the tide when I


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> My  is so big it affects the tide when I


If those drugs are legal and non-addictive, I will PM you my address!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Jun 2014)

Another century chalked up but way off this challenge. 112 miles @ 17.47 av mph. I guess the 6500ft of climbing didn't help and I didn't have as much fluid as I'd of liked, but all excuses aside I was still a long way off. Thought I'd be able to do this challenge but now I'm not so sure. Need some inspiration from somewhere for another crack at it.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Another century chalked up but way off this challenge. 112 miles @ 17.47 av mph. I guess the 6500ft of climbing didn't help and I didn't have as much fluid as I'd of liked, but all excuses aside I was still a long way off. Thought I'd be able to do this challenge but now I'm not so sure. Need some inspiration from somewhere for another crack at it.


You did a hilly 112 at 17.5 mph ... I reckon you would have no problem doing a flat century at 20 mph - well done!


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jun 2014)

Course map ahead of Sunday's 100 mile TT: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5124848

Had some good advice, prepping my bike today, made some inroads on my saddle issues, although no full resolution, but an improvement at least. Still riding unsupported, could do with a helper to hand up bottles tbh, so I don't have to cart 3 litres of water up "The Viaduct" but alas my partner is away road racing that day so, 3 on the bike and a couple in the neutral feed it is!

Not sure which helmet or skinsuit to wear though! Will be keeping an eye on the forecast and will probably take all options with me and decide once there.


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Course map ahead of Sunday's 100 mile TT: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5124848
> 
> Had some good advice, prepping my bike today, made some inroads on my saddle issues, although no full resolution, but an improvement at least. Still riding unsupported, could do with a helper to hand up bottles tbh, so I don't have to cart 3 litres of water up "The Viaduct" but alas my partner is away road racing that day so, 3 on the bike and a couple in the neutral feed it is!
> 
> Not sure which helmet or skinsuit to wear though! Will be keeping an eye on the forecast and will probably take all options with me and decide once there.


I would offer to hand you a bottle up except you are off a long time after dr_pink, however if you have a spare bottle you could give it to me as an emergency for somewhere on the course. Definitely not about times, more about comparisons with your peers, this is NOT a fast course. This is already dr_pink's 5th 100 so we have it fairly much sorted, the decision I am still mulling over is whether to stay with the 404's or put the disc on, not sure yet, will decide after course recce tomorrow.
BTW, the number of competitors that pace it wrong and suffer at @80 miles are too many to count . Good luck and will see you there somewhere.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jun 2014)

I am riding for 2 reasons, Cheshire Points and to hopefully get a fast enough time good enough to get a ride on a fast 100TT course later in the year (chasing the clubs Middle distance BAR comp, 25/50/100)!

It is certainly not a fast course no, the normal course is not a fast course either, but not so gnarly that it is mega slow either, a sub-4 hr ride on the normal course would not have been out of the question based on my data (given my data mostly comes from riding those roads it is pretty good at predicting outcomes).

FWIW, I'd ride the disc. Always ride the disc 

BTW, I'll pm you tonight about an emergency bottle, currently planning what bottles I'll need etc. Might leave one with you, with a gel attached with an elastic band if that's okay.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

Good luck Rob and dr_pink!


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Jun 2014)

Good luck dude.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jun 2014)

Smash it Rob  and Dr Pink


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jun 2014)

4:01:21, not quite! 2nd place overall, fastest affiliated rider so afaik I am the M&DTTA 100 mile TT champ, free dinner!

I'll leave you in anticipation for Dr Pinks result but needless to say, she did a hell of a ride


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 4:01:21, not quite! 2nd place overall, fastest affiliated rider so afaik I am the M&DTTA 100 mile TT champ, free dinner!
> 
> I'll leave you in anticipation for Dr Pinks result but needless to say, she did a hell of a ride


Outstanding!


----------



## mattobrien (29 Jun 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Outstanding!


Chapeau


----------



## 50000tears (29 Jun 2014)

Awesome effort Rob. I assume you had some moderately windy conditions to contend with too which are real time suckers.


----------



## 4F (29 Jun 2014)

Chuffing well done, outstanding time


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2014)

Awesome Rob.. awesome..


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jun 2014)

Well done buddy

I saw the pic of you togged up. The OH didn't believe it was you


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jun 2014)

Cheers all 

@400bhp My partner insisted I take a "before" pic and she put it on FB and a few people said that they didn't recognise me, not sure if it was the aero beard I have cultivated or the "Right Said Fred" speedsuit (note the hunch is because the suit is so tight I can't stand upright in it without causing testicular damage )







Lost my between the arm bottle on a pothole on the 2nd lap, luckily I'd gone through the gel's and bars attached to it by then! Consumed 1 energy bar, 6 gels + 1.5 x 750 ml bottles of energy drink! All of my extra bottles in the neutral support station weren't required.


----------



## dr_pink (29 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 4:01:21, not quite! 2nd place overall, fastest affiliated rider so afaik I am the M&DTTA 100 mile TT champ, free dinner!
> 
> I'll leave you in anticipation for Dr Pinks result but needless to say, she did a hell of a ride


Well done again Rob3rt - amazing ride! Especially with so many additional 'challenges' on those Cheshire roads (seriously did they really need to be out painting white lines on a Sunday morning....?!...FFS)

I wasn't so happy with my ride..! Still gutted!!


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jun 2014)

4 hours is mental mate, congratulations.

Aero Bike, check
Aero Hat, check
Aero Skin Suit, check
Aero Beard, check
Unaero number tag, check.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jun 2014)

My un-aero number is pinned to a section of an arm warmer I sacrificed, I adjust it so it lies flat when on the aero bars, that means it is a bit of a parachute off the bike. Luckily bike races are conducted on the bike 

I am seeking marginal gains though, looking forward to nopinz releasing (claiming 8W saved, I'll take half of that and be happy) and have an idea for DIY aero arm number attachment.


----------



## 50000tears (30 Jun 2014)

So how did Dr Pink do?


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jun 2014)

Well she seems not happy with her time, I thought it was a pretty awesome ride tbh, she was 2nd with 4:3x:xx IIRC. It was closely fought for the win but local course knowledge will have given the eventual winner (a local regular) a substantial advantage.

I don't have the times since I took a photo of the board and the guy said some results were missing, so deleted the pic intending to get one when all were in, but when all were in, he saved to usb drive and turned the laptop off, hah.


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Jun 2014)

She did 4.30.33, as Rob says local knowledge helps more than you would think particularly if you race those roads regularly. the other disadvantage was her rival was getting splits on dr_pink as she started 38 mins behind. She lost by 46 secs at the finish. Apart from going through a bad patch very briefly at 60 miles dr_pink kept a very even pace throughout and finished looking strong, which is just as well as she has the National 100 in 2 weeks and the National 12 hour [don't ask] a further 2 weeks after that. Hungry for revenge now.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2014)

Bit of a Laurens Ten Dam look going on there Rob


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jun 2014)

Minus the drool (at the time the picture was taken)


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jun 2014)

@totallyfixed is the National 100 course a quicker course? I am having a dilemma, I just realised it is the day after a 25 I was going to ride, so my options are skip the 25 and do the 100 for a sub-4 hour time or, ride the 25 and act as helper for my partner in the National 100, DNS'ing my entry. Or I could ride both, like a maniac! Neil Skellern did the BDCA 50 on Sat and the M&DTTA 100 yesterday, he is a legend, such a nice bloke too!

Can't wait for the BDCA 100! I know you hate those kind of courses (I don't) but I am keen to see what I can do on a course like that, might have my eye on a club record to aim for next season


----------



## 50000tears (30 Jun 2014)

Rob obviously totallyfixed is better placed to answer this but don't you compromise both rides by trying to do both? If you fully commit to the 25 then it will be hard to carry form into the 100 with the fatigue, and if you hold back on the 25 to save a bit then both times might end up being sub-optimal.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Jul 2014)

50000tears said:


> Rob obviously totallyfixed is better placed to answer this but don't you compromise both rides by trying to do both? If you fully commit to the 25 then it will be hard to carry form into the 100 with the fatigue, and if you hold back on the 25 to save a bit then both times might end up being sub-optimal.



Yes, but depending on objectives and the extent of the compromise, it may be acceptable, it also depends on the preparation and how you manage recovery overnight. IMO, the detriment to the 100 wouldn't be much, detriment to a 10 would be more notable as IME (and as often documented) fatigue dulls your high end efforts but has a much less pronounced effect on vastly sub-maximal efforts (which a hundred is, it's basically a long tempo ride).

However, looks like I'll focus on the National 100 as I couldn't be bothered to walk to the PO to post my entry for the 25 yesterday.


----------



## 50000tears (1 Jul 2014)

Got your eye on that 4 hour 100 I see. Only a matter of time me thinks.


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Jul 2014)

On a faster course he'll get it no probs I reckon.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Jul 2014)

Easily under 4 hours in the BDCA event in August unless conditions are atrocious. I recon <3:50:00 on there on the same power as this weekend.

Club record is 3:34:57 stood since 1988, long term goal... 1st, need to go under 3:40:00 to get on the all time fastest list, hah! The 12HR record (274.86 miles ) looks achievable medium term, but that wouldn't be very enjoyable!

Someone want to fund time in the wind tunnel?


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Jul 2014)

I'll give you a few quid towards a razor.


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Jul 2014)

Some perspective the 100 mile World Record is 3:22:45 so this is serious speed.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> @totallyfixed is the National 100 course a quicker course? I am having a dilemma, I just realised it is the day after a 25 I was going to ride, so my options are skip the 25 and do the 100 for a sub-4 hour time or, ride the 25 and act as helper for my partner in the National 100, DNS'ing my entry. Or I could ride both, like a maniac! Neil Skellern did the BDCA 50 on Sat and the M&DTTA 100 yesterday, he is a legend, such a nice bloke too!
> 
> Can't wait for the BDCA 100! I know you hate those kind of courses (I don't) but I am keen to see what I can do on a course like that, might have my eye on a club record to aim for next season


As it happens I know this area well, I used to live [for my sins] in that part of the world. I would say that the course has the potential to be 5 or 6 mins quicker than the J course, mainly because there are fewer turns & roundabouts. It is overall more rolling and slightly "draggy" in places, however as you know the faster you are the less it affects your time, it will be the middle markers and tail enders that will suffer the most. Much will depend on the road surface [and weather], I have heard that one section is a bit rough but I know other parts are good and will be quick, we will be going over to spend a day riding the course sometime before the race, will report back then.
Not sure what the organiser is up to, Steve is a friend of ours and not even received the prize money from the North Norfolk 100 back in May, don't want to hassle him as you never know what is going on behind the scenes. Still pleased with dr_pink's efforts on Sunday, 1 week of hard training to try and fit in somewhere, we don't eat dinner these days until after 9pm at the earliest!


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Jul 2014)

I tried ring Steve yesterday to update my entry as I now have a qualifying time but couldn't get hold of him.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jul 2014)

Just ran some estimations for the National 100TT, for the same power as in the M&DTTA at the weekend, I should do 03:55:50 +/- 00:01:46 (based on the current weather forecast which is bound to change between now and then of course). This is in line with @totallyfixed comment re. the Nationals course being 5-6 mins quicker, which is a good sanity check!

Better power only improves things of course and I am hoping to squeeze out an extra 5W!


----------



## uclown2002 (4 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Just ran some estimations for the National 100TT, for the same power as in the M&DTTA at the weekend, I should do 03:55:50 +/- 00:01:46 (based on the current weather forecast which is bound to change between now and then of course). This is in line with @totallyfixed comment re. the Nationals course being 5-6 mins quicker, which is a good sanity check!
> 
> Better power only improves things of course and I am hoping to squeeze out an extra 5W!



Well good luck!
How do you pace yourself for such a distance? HR? Power? Something else?


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jul 2014)

I pace using a combination of power and feel, I have loads of data for 10's and 25's, so I made an estimate what I could do for a 50, and it worked pretty good so I used the same approach to the 100 and it worked well again. The only mistake I made in the 100 I think was being a little too conservative at the start, thinking it would pay to be conservative and I would be able to drag some speed back at the end if I finished strong rather than fading, the reality was, I couldn't pick it up enough at the end to go under 4 hours.

BTW, the algorithm used to generate the Nationals finish time estimation, when run on the 100TT I did last Sunday predicted 03:59:33. So it predicted within 2 minutes of the actual time (that's <1% error)! Run on various sets of 25TT data I am seeing errors typically of <20 seconds again <1% error.

Just for a bit of fun I have just run it for tomorrows 25 mile TT based on tomorrows weather forecast (and assuming my power output is 360W, I might fail to realise that but that is my target power) and the estimation is 55:26 +/- 24 seconds. I'll report back tomorrow what the actual time was. I will also re-run the estimator after the event with the actual weather data, rather than forecast data to see how well that works #

Note: The algorithm is not mine, i.e. I didn't create it!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2014)

I think we need a sister thread - the '_100 miles in 4 hours challenge_' because all these 4-and-a-bit hour centuries are making the 5 hour ones look a bit wimpy!  

(As for those of us taking well over 6 hours ... )


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Just ran some estimations for the National 100TT, for the same power as in the M&DTTA at the weekend, I should do 03:55:50 +/- 00:01:46 (based on the current weather forecast which is bound to change between now and then of course). This is in line with @totallyfixed comment re. the Nationals course being 5-6 mins quicker, which is a good sanity check!
> 
> Better power only improves things of course and I am hoping to squeeze out an extra 5W!


Ok, we went over to check out the course yesterday, drove the A47 and a few miles after that then rode around the loop which included the "B" roads. First off it was very windy, secondly it is not flat, thirdly there is a section that has been chipped and it is the big aggressive chippings. To add to that there were 2 traffic light controlled roadworks, one of which may imply more chippings to come. I trailed dr_pink round on my roadbike, she on her TT bike at a pootle, we averaged 18.6 mph, two thirds of that was buffeted by the wind.
I am not going to go into detail here for obvious reasons but suffice to say I may have underestimated the difficulty of the course. This will not produce PB's, in fact I will go as far as to say that those who are used to riding drag strips are in for a bit of a shock .
PM me if you want more detail.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Just for a bit of fun I have just run it for tomorrows 25 mile TT based on tomorrows weather forecast (and assuming my power output is 360W, I might fail to realise that but that is my target power) and the estimation is 55:26 +/- 24 seconds. I'll report back tomorrow what the actual time was. I will also re-run the estimator after the event with the actual weather data, rather than forecast data to see how well that works



Feeding back on this, my actual time was 55:48 (3rd place overall), which is within 22 seconds off the estimate (which was, as stated before assuming the average power would be 360W and with the weather data being forecast data).

The reality was I didn't do a good ride for various potential reasons, plugging in my actual race power and now using the actual historic weather data it says I should have been on 56:03. So again within 20 seconds of my actual time. I think that this a pretty great tool.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jul 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Ok, we went over to check out the course yesterday, drove the A47 and a few miles after that then rode around the loop which included the "B" roads. First off it was very windy, secondly it is not flat, thirdly there is a section that has been chipped and it is the big aggressive chippings. To add to that there were 2 traffic light controlled roadworks, one of which may imply more chippings to come. I trailed dr_pink round on my roadbike, she on her TT bike at a pootle, we averaged 18.6 mph, two thirds of that was buffeted by the wind.
> I am not going to go into detail here for obvious reasons but suffice to say I may have underestimated the difficulty of the course. This will not produce PB's, in fact I will go as far as to say that those who are used to riding drag strips are in for a bit of a shock .
> PM me if you want more detail.



Cheers @totallyfixed, just got the nice little start booklet in the mail, will PM you later in the week  Could be an upset in the results order you recon? Still thinking, fast is fast, so even if the DC warriors get a shock, I don't think it will upset any of them too much


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Jul 2014)

Still trying, blew at ~70 miles, power plummeted at that point, crawled home in 4:03:12 for 12th. Dr Pink PB'd with 4:28:55 for 5th in the womens field.

http://www.strava.com/activities/165672213

Still got the BDCA 100 left this year, sub-4 should be easy on there, I have other objectives for that event!


----------



## TheJDog (14 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Someone want to fund time in the wind tunnel?



According to the Specialized wind tunnel videos they posted for a few weeks recently some sort of frame bag for the gels on your bars would help considerably.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (14 Jul 2014)

Still a great time Robert - well done! 
I see you beat our man by one place and one minute exactly!


----------



## Herzog (17 Jul 2014)

Giving this a shot tomorrow using this course. This is a fairly flat route for Switzerland, though it's still a reasonable amount of climbing 1890m (6,200 ft). On a recent ride I did 130km in 4 hours so I'm hopeful for a sub 5 hour time. However, it's supposed to be pretty hot here tomorrow (30 degC) and I'm not very good in the heat....we shall see 

I'm expecting the climb at the end to be horrible!


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

The climbing isn't so bad if you can really go full speed on the descent, it's when you climb up and then have to hold back on the descent where you lose time.


----------



## JasonHolder (17 Jul 2014)

Incorrect. On a 6 minute climb I can take off 2 minutes by pushing hard. Descending the same hill I can take off only 20 seconds by pushing hard. 

You lose going uphill every time. Its about limiting loses. Going hard downhill is just not worth the effort.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> The climbing isn't so bad if you can really go full speed on the descent, it's when you climb up and then have to hold back on the descent where you lose time.


Any climb that slows you down by more than 50% will be way slower overall, no matter how fast you descend.

For example - Let's assume you average 20 mph on a flat road but 8 miles up a tough hill at takes 1 hr 0 mins (8 mph). Descending that at an unrealistic 80 mph would take 6 mins. That is an average speed of only 14.6 mph.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2014)

Query.... does GPS measure journeys simply on plan or the actual road distance travelled, ie the variation for recording the [hypotenuse] distances on slopes... that could make a significant difference to the distance actually travelled if you rely on GPS rather than a trip computer in hilly areas.

I may have asked this before but can't remember!


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

Very true.


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

The various apps have compensations, i've given up trying to work out which is better. Altitude is worse. My Garmin 810 will say i've done 1200foot then Strava from my phone will say it's 700foot that's a big discrepancy.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2014)

Simplistically a 100 miles ridden measured on plan would actually be:
- 100.02miles with a 2% average gradient,
- 100.125 miles with a 5% average gradient, or,
- 100.50 miles with a 10% average gradient.

So, it's not as significant as I would have expected regardless of whether GPS measures just the horizontal distance or not- the up slopes themselves would be the big hurdle not the marginal extra distance!

Though if you are right on the limit of managing or not managing 100 miles in 5 hours it could become critical to be able to cycle a true 100 miles!


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

Better ride an extra 10 just to make sure


----------



## Herzog (17 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Better ride an extra 10 just to make sure


 
I never trust any mapping software to come up with an accurate distance, hence the extra couple of miles. Also hoping Strava has calculated the elevation wrong - ride with GPS puts the climbing at a more appetising 1259m (4130 feet). This is a huge difference of 631 m (2070) between Strava and RWGPS.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Better ride an extra 10 just to make sure



IIRC all TT courses have an extra ~100 yards per 10 miles to account for measurement error. So in a hundred you are most likely doing ~100.6 miles.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (17 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> IIRC all TT courses have an extra ~100 yards per 10 miles to account for measurement error. So in a hundred you are most likely doing ~100.6 miles.



Shan't be bothering then!


----------



## Herzog (18 Jul 2014)

So I did the 100 mile in 5 hour attempt this morning, and was successful! Normal bike, no aero adaptations.

Link to Strava

In the end I did 176km (109.4 miles) in 5h10min at an average of 34 kph (21.1 mph). My Garmin decided not to record around 12.4km of data during the 3rd lake loop and Strava calculated my average speed without including this, giving me an average of 32.7kph over 169km, whereas in reality if was 34 kph over 176km. No idea how Strava calculated this distance as my Garmin recorded 164km...

I'm glad I noticed it had stopped recording, but gutted some of the data was missing. The original route was around 100 miles exactly, and without this missing data, it would have looked like I hadn't completed the distance. So I decided to add some more miles to my route (tough decision at the time), turning back on myself, to make sure my Garmin recorded over 100 miles. Final recorded distance was 163.7 km @34.3kph (see attached Garmin screenshot), but as I say it was actually 176km @ 34kph.

Final climb to home was an absolute killer!!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (18 Jul 2014)

That's a great effort Herzog! Reckon I could keep up that kinda speed for about 25-30 miles before collapsing in a heap. 
Well done!


----------



## JasonHolder (18 Jul 2014)

Big legs man! Well done Herzog


----------



## Jon George (18 Jul 2014)

Herzog said:


> So I did the 100 mile in 5 hour attempt this morning, and was successful! Normal bike, no aero adaptations.



Brilliant! Well done.  BTW I suspect you had some nice scenery to gaze at - did you get a chance to look at it?


----------



## uclown2002 (18 Jul 2014)

Outstanding effort!


----------



## Herzog (18 Jul 2014)

Thanks for comments and likes! @Jon George, yes I did have some cracking scenery but didn't really take it in. After living here for 5 years I sort of become "blind" to it... 

Pacing was an interesting one, I was aware that I didn't want to set off too quickly and held back a little bit, never really giving it full beans. Went a bit harder 1st time round the lake, but felt OK. 

I've now got a lot more respect for the TTers here who can do that sort of distance in 3.5h!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Sep 2014)

Thread update: 
I had a ride out on Sunday where although I wasn't targeting 5 hrs it was in my mind. Frustratingly if I'd of had a bit more concentration I reckon I'd of been close. Ended up posting the century in 5:08 so @ 19.49mph average. This speed dropped over the final miles meaning the 112 miles were complete in 5:58, 19mph average, to be fair to my legs the last 12 mile was mostly climbing. The ride had almost 4000ft of climbing in total so not particularly hilly and a good course for me to have another blast on in a few weeks time.


----------



## mattobrien (2 Sep 2014)

I clocked a 19mph over 102 miles on Sunday but it was rather windy so I knew I would struggle to get close to a 20+ave. even before I started. Was 'on-target' until over 60 miles, but then there was even more headwind on the way back. Not having any food at one of the food stops didn't help either 

Am now hoping for lower winds on my next possibility in early Oct.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2014)

Last shot (this season) at going under 4 hours today, so I may just achieve obliteration some time around 15:30 this afternoon!

I hope 3 hours sleep is enough to see me though because I couldn't sleep last night, otherwise I think I am well prepared, just hoping I have the legs this time out, don't want a repeat of the National 100, still gutted about that implosion and missing out on the top 10!


----------



## Herzog (6 Sep 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Last shot (this season) at going under 4 hours today, so I may just achieve obliteration some time around 15:30 this afternoon!
> 
> I hope 3 hours sleep is enough to see me though because I couldn't sleep last night, otherwise I think I am well prepared, just hoping I have the legs this time out, don't want a repeat of the National 100, still gutted about that implosion and missing out on the top 10!



Good luck - what TT course?


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2014)

A100/4


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Sep 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Last shot (this season) at going under 4 hours today, so I may just achieve obliteration some time around 15:30 this afternoon!
> 
> I hope 3 hours sleep is enough to see me though because I couldn't sleep last night, otherwise I think I am well prepared, just hoping I have the legs this time out, don't want a repeat of the National 100, still gutted about that implosion and missing out on the top 10!


Rip it up Rob! All the best chap.


----------



## Jon George (6 Sep 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Last shot (this season) at going under 4 hours today,


 Will rather obliterate the target set by the OP if you succeed, but power to your legs!


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2014)

3:48:03 (26.3 mph average)

Ended up riding a spare rear wheel (ADR 80mm deep carbon clincher ) instead of my disc wheel as my disc appeared to have a slow puncture when I got to the race  That will have cost a bit and it did mentally affect me, knowing I was racing on a slower wheel. In the last 40 miles I suffered with numb junk and some bad chaffing meaning I had to sit up a fair bit too.

Mixed feelings, goal achieved but relative performance not the best. Will post more detail later, on the way home atm, in a bit of a daze.

Thanks to @totallyfixed And @dr_pink for the cheers.


----------



## uclown2002 (6 Sep 2014)

Tremendous effort Rob.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2014)

Smashed it!!!


----------



## Herzog (6 Sep 2014)

Great job!


----------



## 50000tears (6 Sep 2014)

Nice one Robert. Looking forward to the full report.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Sep 2014)

3:48:03 take a bow Sir, take a bow..... Phenomenal effort.


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Nov 2014)

Thread revival. This all appears to be getting too easy for some of you so the next challenge is to average a minimum 20 mph over 12 hours. This should prove interesting, you will need support.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2014)

Hey - let the rest of us catch up first! 

There is a big difference between 20 mph for 5 hours, which is potentially doable for a lot of riders, and 20 mph for 12 hours, which probably is _not_! I reckon your challenge should be in its own new thread.


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Nov 2014)

It was a bit tongue in cheek, as for a lot of riders averaging 20 mph for 100 miles, I doubt it. The weather and terrain are critically important whenever these kind of challenges are attempted and of course we only have the riders word for it if they are not in a race, not that I would doubt the truth of whatever is said on Cycle Chat. Just popping over to the helmet debate.....................


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 Nov 2014)

100 in 5 hrs is one of my targets for 2015. So is 200 in 12 hrs.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> It was a bit tongue in cheek, as for a lot of riders averaging 20 mph for 100 miles, I doubt it. The weather and terrain are critically important whenever these kind of challenges are attempted and of course we only have the riders word for it if they are not in a race, not that I would doubt the truth of whatever is said on Cycle Chat. Just popping over to the helmet debate.....................


I did use the weasel word _'potentially'_!  

I would be very happy to do a 5 hour century but I think the chances of it are receding now. I am still getting fitter, but my rate of progress seems to be only about 25% of what it would have been 3 or 4 years ago, pre-illness. I have done over 3,500 hilly miles so far this year but am still lacking any real _'oomph'_. I used to get pretty fit on much less work than that, but my lungs are still holding me back. Never mind - as long as I feel that I am getting better, I don't care how long it takes.

I'll forget about 5 hours until I have managed 6 hours again - it is many years since I even managed that time!


----------



## mattobrien (22 Mar 2015)

I thought I'd best resurrect this thread for 2015. Having failed miserably last year, this is very much on my agenda for 2015.

Hopefully I will get the opportunity to try it a little earlier in the year and conditions, including my personal fitness, will be more favourable this year.

I am currently working on short distance pace and hopefully will get back to last years peak soon and then I will combine that with some distance work. Maybe a first attempt in May or early June...


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Mar 2015)

Havent even done a ton for 18 months but managed 86.5 yesterday at 19.9 avg... maybe I will try for the 100 in 5 hrs this spring! 

As for 20mph over 12 hours, that sounds a whole other ball game...


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Havent even done a ton for 18 months but managed 86.5 yesterday at 19.9 avg... maybe I will try for the 100 in 5 hrs this spring!
> 
> As for 20mph over 12 hours, that sounds a whole other ball game...




That's simply awesome Ducky!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Mar 2015)

In definitely up for this challenge this year. When, I don't know, I don't think I'll plan it too much, just go for a rasp about on a nice sunny day.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 May 2015)

Did my first Imperial century of the year this morning, and with it completed this challenge. I actually ended up doing almost a 121 miler, I got to 100 miles in under 4:50 so had a bit in the bag.


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2015)

I did what was for me a fast 50 miles a few weeks ago and couldn't average more than 18mph. When I looked back at the analysis, where I lost a lot of time was having to stop or slow down at junctions & traffic lights (obviously right turns I have to stop completely), stopping for roadworks and through towns my speed dropped massively. Not saying I could do 20mph average but it seems the route has a significant effect

How do you 100 mile in 5 hours supermen accommodate this? Design a route with as few junctions, towns etc as possible?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> How do you 100 mile in 5 hours supermen accommodate this? Design a route with as few junctions, towns etc as possible?



That's kind if part of it. I'm not a huge fan of riding through towns and 'white' country roads for something like this, triple figure A & B roads are where I ride most. There's a lot of inputs, fitness obviously and the ability to maintain a pace mile in mile out, not a short burst for 5/10 miles then slow down for a few miles then have another burst. Much better to get in a rhythm and stay there. 
I'm not saying its easy, I've progressed loads this last year. So much so I felt good enough to go out and do a 51 miler on the way to work this morning at just under 21mph average, even after yesterday's ride.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 May 2015)

You're right about traffic lights and junctions. They will kill your avg, so if you can plan a route that's very rural you will stand a better chance. As you have said, try to incorporate more left hand turns than right-handers too.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (12 May 2015)

Or set your Garmin to stop recording when your speed drops below 15 mph!


----------



## Rustybucket (12 May 2015)

I'd be happy if I do 100 miles in 6 hours this year! 5 hours is very impressive!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (12 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I did what was for me a fast 50 miles a few weeks ago and couldn't average more than 18mph. When I looked back at the analysis, where I lost a lot of time was having to stop or slow down at junctions & traffic lights (obviously right turns I have to stop completely), stopping for roadworks and through towns my speed dropped massively. Not saying I could do 20mph average but it seems the route has a significant effect
> 
> How do you 100 mile in 5 hours supermen accommodate this? Design a route with as few junctions, towns etc as possible?



By far the easiest way would be to ride as part of a large group. I could see myself possibly dipping under the 5 hour mark with the help of stronger, faster riders; but would consider this an impossible target on my own.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I'd be happy if I do 100 miles in 6 hours this year! 5 hours is very impressive!



I did a 6 hour one last month, no way on this earth could I do it in 5 hours


----------



## totallyfixed (12 May 2015)

Dr_pink hoping to go under 5 hours this Saturday in North Norfolk, a very lumpy course. She is only ranked 8th quickest out of 20 women, we shall see.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Dr_pink hoping to go under 5 hours this Saturday in North Norfolk, a very lumpy course. She is only ranked 8th quickest out of 20 women, we shall see.



After some of her other accomplishments I'm sure she shall comfortably do it.


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Dr_pink hoping to go under 5 hours this Saturday in North Norfolk, a very lumpy course. She is only ranked 8th quickest out of 20 women, we shall see.


Glad to see the days training ride we me is paying dividends.
Go @dr_pink all the best for Saturday . I take it that's not on a fixed I knew I'd convert you both


----------



## totallyfixed (12 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> Glad to see the days training ride we me is paying dividends.
> Go @dr_pink all the best for Saturday . I take it that's not on a fixed I knew I'd convert you both


Funnily enough no, you haven't converted us, and even stranger when she last did this 2 years ago it was won on fixed .


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Funnily enough no, you haven't converted us, and even stranger when she last did this 2 years ago it was won on fixed .


Are well I tried .


----------



## totallyfixed (13 May 2015)

North Norfolk 100 mile time trial cancelled due to road works and too late to enter anything else, this was an important part of her build up for the 12 hr. Tonight's club tt also cancelled because the road has just been chipped. Serious setbacks .


----------



## mattobrien (26 Jul 2015)

Done.


----------



## Sully (7 Aug 2015)

Jon George said:


> I have just done something silly ....
> This morning, I got home earlier than expected from my part-time job and thought 'what the heck' and stuck the aero bars on the #1 bike. As I did so, I ate a couple of large slices of flapjack and prepared a bottle of energy drink and one of plain water.
> I did about three miles of warm-up and then put the hammer down - straight into the teeth of quite a headwind.
> At about 25 miles the dopamine rush kicked in and the ride became, if not truly enjoyable, at little easier to bear.
> ...


Ive been there and Bonked big time on a 80 mile solo ride up into the peak district, the first time and Ive got to say, I thought something very bad was happening to me, frightening experience !


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Aug 2015)

Done on Sunday. 4:36 inc 2 stops for refilling a bottle & grabbing a snack. There may have been a slight bit of drafting involved...


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Aug 2015)

Only done 1 100 miler and it took over 5 hrs, would love to see me doing it under 5 hrs but I would be pushing myself to extremes. Also depends on elevation, if purely flat it could be doable for me ?


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Aug 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Only done 1 100 miler and it took over 5 hrs, would love to see me doing it under 5 hrs but I would be pushing myself to extremes. Also depends on elevation, if purely flat it could be doable for me ?


I couldn't do it door to door, living where I do, so I had to find a flatter route to do it. IIRC about 2500 m of elevation.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> I couldn't do it door to door, living where I do, so I had to find a flatter route to do it. IIRC about 2500 m of elevation.



I'd have to find a 100 mile downhill section of at least 5% for me to be able to do it.


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'd have to find a 100 mile downhill section of at least 5% for me to be able to do it.


You must be super fit though with the mileage you do! What is holding you back?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> You must be super fit though with the mileage you do! What is holding you back?



I'm not super fit and I never push myself when out on the bike, I just go out to enjoy myself not to knacker myself out.

Oh and I should add I am just slow!


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm not super fit and I never push myself when out on the bike, I just go out to enjoy myself not to knacker myself out.


Fair enough


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (10 Aug 2015)

Added to which, speed kills as you get older. I'm 55 and find it much easier to average 16-17 mph for 50 odd miles rather than 20 mph for 10 miles; plus there's a inverse proportion thingy going on, which I don't really understand, meaning you have to work soooo much harder just to eek out another 1mph on that average.

That's why, as I've mentioned before, the best way for us mere mortals to achieve 100 miles in under 5 hrs is to catch a lift on the back of a fast group and let them drag you round!


----------



## Toffee15 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi all, new member here. I was inspired by this post and decided to have a go yesterday. The 100 miles took me 4 hours 55 mins and 2 secs! It was without doubt the hardest thing I have ever done, both physically and mentally. It was a flat route, up and down the coast with an 8mph headwind on the way out that somehow moved to being a crosswind on the way home. The hardest part was around 70 miles when I knew I was on course to do it but I couldn't ease off. The heat didn't help either and my cycling tan looks ridiculous today! Good luck to anyone else who attempts it. It was really hard but the satisfaction was worth it!


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Aug 2015)

Well done do you have a link to the route. Strava ? Under 5 hrs is fast !! No way could I hold 20mph round my way for a 100 miles. I Toil to keep it at 19mph for a 40 mile loop on my circuit.


----------



## Toffee15 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi there, here's the link to the ride...

https://www.strava.com/activities/368054015

I've been enjoying 'refueling' today!


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Aug 2015)

Definitely a bloody good effort on that nothing flat round here lol even the coastal roads have climbs


----------



## Toffee15 (14 Aug 2015)

Yeah, I'm really lucky. I've got the flats of the coast and the hills of the Lake District on my doorstep. It just depends how much torture I want to put my body through!


----------



## nickyboy (16 Aug 2015)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Added to which, speed kills as you get older. I'm 55 and find it much easier to average 16-17 mph for 50 odd miles rather than 20 mph for 10 miles; *plus there's a inverse proportion thingy going on, which I don't really understand*, meaning you have to work soooo much harder just to eek out another 1mph on that average.
> 
> That's why, as I've mentioned before, the best way for us mere mortals to achieve 100 miles in under 5 hrs is to catch a lift on the back of a fast group and let them drag you round!



Here's the boring science:

Riding on the flat, there are two resistances you have to overcome. The first is the rolling resistance/mechanical inefficiency. This is the same regardless of how fast you cycle

The second is wind resistance. That varies with speed (as you'd expect). But it is proportional to the *square* of the speed. That is the killer that makes it so hard to increase speed, even by small increments.

Say you're cycling at 15mph and say your rolling resistance is 20 resistance units. Your wind resistance will be 15x15=225 resistance units so the total is 20+225 = 245 resistance units

Now increase speed to 16mph. Rolling resistance is still 20 but wind resistance is now 16x16 = 256 resistance units so the total is 20+256 = 276 resistance units

So in this case, increasing speed from 15 to 16mph (6.7% speed increase) increases the resistance you have to overcome by 12.7%. So you have to deliver 12.7% more power to increase your speed by 6.7%.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the boring science:
> 
> Riding on the flat, there are two resistances you have to overcome. The first is the rolling resistance/mechanical inefficiency. This is the same regardless of how fast you cycle
> 
> ...


Apparently, it is even worse than that! The drag resistance increases as the square of velocity, but the power needed to overcome it increases as the _CUBE_ of velocity - LINK.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Apparently, it is even worse than that! The drag resistance increases as the square of velocity, but the power needed to overcome it increases as the _CUBE_ of velocity - LINK.


I will be sure not to tell dr_pink who is racing the national 12 hr next Sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I will be sure not to tell dr_pink who is racing the national 12 hr next Sunday.


Good luck @dr_pink!


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck @dr_pink!


Thanks Colin, she is bricking it, for the first time ever she is ranked No1 in a National race and is last woman off, now experiencing a new level of stress that wasn't there before.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Thanks Colin, she is bricking it, for the first time ever she is ranked No1 in a National race and is last woman off, now experiencing a new level of stress that wasn't there before.


I can only imagine ... 

I used to get butterflies before group rides on my training camp holidays in Spain and we weren't even racing! Nervously dashing back in to the hotel toilets before we set off and almost breaking my neck when my Look cleats slipped on the tiled floor of the lobby ...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Thanks Colin, she is bricking it, for the first time ever she is ranked No1 in a National race and is last woman off, now experiencing a new level of stress that wasn't there before.


Oh, looks like she missed the podium by just 4 miles - shucks, but a great effort in what sounded like very hard conditions! RESULTS.

Women:
1. Jasmijn Muller (Paceline RT) 256.41 miles
2. Jill Wilkinson (Chester RC) 256.29 miles
3. Crystal Spearman (Nopinz) 243.81 miles

dr_pink did 239.67 miles.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2015)

I did 100 in almost exactly 5 hours on Saturday, I was not displeased with myself. 

(er ... 100km, that is)


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, looks like she missed the podium by just 4 miles - shucks, but a great effort in what sounded like very hard conditions! RESULTS.
> 
> Women:
> 1. Jasmijn Muller (Paceline RT) 256.41 miles
> ...



Well done dr_pink
My mate came third in the mens.


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Aug 2015)

A bit of a story here, dr_pink was directed on to the slower finishing circuit with still three and a half hours to go, this is highly significant as she was on schedule for around 245 miles so this definitely affected her total mileage and she is devastated, ended up doing 65 miles on this slower loop more than any other woman. The consequence was plain to see. Unfortunately for her it was very windy too, not to mention torrential rain, so as the lightest person in the field it was bad luck really. Today is not a good day, but thank you for the kind comments.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Aug 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> A bit of a story here, dr_pink was directed on to the slower finishing circuit with still three and a half hours to go, this is highly significant as she was on schedule for around 245 miles so this definitely affected her total mileage and she is devastated, ended up doing 65 miles on this slower loop more than any other woman. The consequence was plain to see. Unfortunately for her it was very windy too, not to mention torrential rain, so as the lightest person in the field it was bad luck really. Today is not a good day, but thank you for the kind comments.


Still an epic ride for us mere mortals .sounds like a bit of a cock up but still well done @dr_pink . Looks like things just didn't go for you chin up  were still in awe of your ride


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2015)

PK99 said:


> Just to give you a bit of motivation:
> 
> the age 80 100 mile TT record:
> 
> 100 Mile Age 80 Ron E Hallam 2011 4:33:53


I was getting a bit depressed reading an article describing physical decline with increasing age (especially since I will be 60 in January) but then I found THIS PAGE which includes that record. Flipping heck, I would be chuffed to have achieved a sub-5 hour century at any age, let alone one in my 70s or 80s!

I know it takes a special individual to do anything like that, but the fact that some people have done it is enough to show that the negative effects of ageing can be greatly retarded by hard work.

I am going to try and up my mileage by about 50% next year and work to get faster. I am slowly catching up with my 62 year old mate but he is still about 15% quicker than me on long, hard rides.

I might plot a suitable flat route for a century ride in the Vale of York since I am never going to manage a 5 hour time over the hills round here. Maybe a 25 mile loop which I could do 4 laps of next summer.



totallyfixed said:


> A bit of a story here, dr_pink was directed on to the slower finishing circuit with still three and a half hours to go, this is highly significant as she was on schedule for around 245 miles so this definitely affected her total mileage and she is devastated, ended up doing 65 miles on this slower loop more than any other woman. The consequence was plain to see. Unfortunately for her it was very windy too, not to mention torrential rain, so as the lightest person in the field it was bad luck really. Today is not a good day, but thank you for the kind comments.


Oh - I just spotted that post ... that sounds like a total cock up! I thought the idea was to let the riders do as many laps of the main circuit as they could and only move them to the finishing circuit when they would not have time to complete another big loop? Commiserations to dr_pink, and good luck with the big hill climb at the weekend! (I think it is this weekend?)


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I was getting a bit depressed reading an article describing physical decline with increasing age (especially since I will be 60 in January) but then I found THIS PAGE which includes that record. Flipping heck, I would be chuffed to have achieved a sub-5 hour century at any age, let alone one in my 70s or 80s!
> 
> I know it takes a special individual to do anything like that, but the fact that some people have done it is enough to show that the negative effects of ageing can be greatly retarded by hard work.
> 
> ...


Yes, this Sunday, first rider off at 11am. If you only watch one hill climb in your life this is the one. professionals and amateurs in the same race. Massive crowds and live commentary, this was dr_pink from last year on the steepest part just before the crowds of spectators


----------



## Flyingjenni (8 Oct 2015)

Toffee15 said:


> Hi there, here's the link to the ride...
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/368054015
> 
> I've been enjoying 'refueling' today!


OMG! Bet it was a fantastic ride!


----------



## zigzag (1 Nov 2015)

my best 100miles on a normal road bike was 4:35, on a tt bike should be around 4hrs (but haven't tried that yet) - can only do these times when in peak fitness, otherwise pretty hard to get under 5hrs.


----------



## iggibizzle (4 Nov 2015)

This is also on my radar for next year. I've attempted it once at a good speed (a few 100 milers but normally take it easyish) and managed 5hr 34. And I didn't decide to try get a good time until about halfway through. Felt I could have pushed a bit harder so maybe one day! It's a fair old jump between 18mph and 20though


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Nov 2015)

This is one I'd had in my sights for a while, and had rather discounted it, thanks to increasing 50+ness and lack of structured training. But a forgiving route and helpful legs let me sneak in (no Strava to prove it, sorry) at the end of the Summer. The route: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10157801 and short post about it: https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2015/08/30/an-ambition-achieved/ I can't see me wanting to keep on chasing it, but it's still a nice round figure if the conditions line up.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> This is one I'd had in my sights for a while, and had rather discounted it, thanks to increasing 50+ness and lack of structured training. But a forgiving route and helpful legs let me sneak in (no Strava to prove it, sorry) at the end of the Summer. The route: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10157801 and short post about it: https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2015/08/30/an-ambition-achieved/ I can't see me wanting to keep on chasing it, but it's still a nice round figure if the conditions line up.


Well done, Brian!

I still fancy having a serious go at a 5 hour imperial century. It definitely isn't going to happen this year, but it would be nice to celebrate (?!) turning 60 by riding one next year.

Being realistic, I doubt that I will ever be able to average anywhere close to 20 mph on a long hilly route so I needed to find somewhere flat for my attempt. The two obvious areas within easy reach of here are out Selby way near York, and the Fylde area NE of Blackpool. I did a 100 km ride near Selby once and I criss-crossed mainline rail routes several times, which resulted in lengthy delays at level crossings - pretty hopeless if trying to beat a time! The Fylde looked a much better prospect ...

So I devised a loop which met my requirements - no hills, no traffic lights, almost entirely left turns, traffic not too heavy, road surfaces acceptable. It is 17.15 miles in length so 6 laps of it would be 102.9 miles. I would have to do those 6 laps in 5 hours and 9 minutes to average 20 mph. That is 51.5 minutes per lap.

I just used Street View to check the entire circuit and it meets my requirements. Only 80 metres of ascent per lap, 480 metres in total. In fact there are no climbs whatsoever - the highest point being just over 20 metres above sea level! The 80 metres of 'climbing' is down to minor undulations in the roads, apart from one leg-sapping, lung-bursting massive ascent over a canal bridge! 

I was feeling pretty good about this future 5 hour century attempt until I realised that it had taken me an hour and 17 minutes to Street View the course - that is 25 minutes longer than I would have to ride each of the 6 laps ... 

Yikes - this might be harder than I'd thought!


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - this might be harder than I'd thought!


The route and weather is all. I realised that Devon was impossible for me. The French route had the advantage of relative flatness, few junctions, and favourable weather on the day. Plus I had nearly 2000 miles in the legs from 5 weeks of riding.

Or maybe it was the cheese.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> The route and weather is all. I realised that Devon was impossible for me. The French route had the advantage of relative flatness, few junctions, and favourable weather on the day. Plus I had nearly 2000 miles in the legs from 5 weeks of riding.
> 
> Or maybe it was the cheese.


Oh yes - I forgot to mention the weather ... The Fylde is on the coast and is very flat so strong winds could be a _big_ problem. I would pick a day with a forecast of warm conditions and very little wind.


----------



## Travs (22 Dec 2015)

Managed it at RideLondon this year - pretty flat, gentle 5mph wind which was cross (and largely sheltered from) for the outgoing half and tailwind for most of the return and a hell of a lot of tows from people so those external factors make a massive change. 4:43 I think in the end.


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2015)

@ColinJ - what about this route; https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/5...0d4c09!2m2!1d-1.191048!2d53.7361668!3e0?hl=en

No level crossings, wide open roads and no traffic lights from what I can see


----------



## bobones (17 Jun 2020)

I managed to do a solo 100 mile loop in just under 5 hours rolling time at the weekend there (20.1 mph av). I only stopped for lights a few times and once for a pee. Nutrition was 2 x 800 ml bottles with High 5 and 3 x SIS gels. I am 55 and not all that strong a cyclist so I think it's possible for many to do this. I only realised I might be able to accomplish this when my 20-30 mile training rides at tempo pace started breaking 20 mph in the last month or so. A couple of weeks ago, I did a similar loop at 18.6 mph where I was slowed down by cycle paths and a few hills, but felt strong at the finish, so I flattened out the route slightly and stayed on the roads for the attempt. I was well ahead of pace for first 60 miles at 22 mph, but the last section is mainly uphill and into a headwind so it ended up being pretty close in the end.
Definitely feels like an accomplishment! https://www.strava.com/activities/3613337119


----------



## willhub (27 Jun 2020)

I imagine it would be easy if I had that endurance, when I say easy, I mean "easy", easier said than done. I'd choose a 50 mile loop in the country, mostly flat, maybe the odd rolling, make sure there is minimal traffic lights, then keep a steady effort of 20-21 on the easy "tailwind" sections, then on headwind keep as close to 20 as possible. Easier said than done like.


----------

